# 2WW April 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in April2016, good luck


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll go first! OTD 2nd April so I've moved over here from the March group!
Look forward to chatting to you all about our invisible signs!  xxx


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ac, my otd is 4th March it was originally 1st and seems so long away doesn't it. How are you feeling?


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm new here. This is my first cycle of IUI and I was inseminated 18th March. So I assume I will test 1st April, two weeks later. I had the trigger 16th March at midnight.

I'm a lab technician and like to test things   so it's difficult not being able to because of the trigger shot. Last time I tested positive 9 days after ovulation.


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome bouje. 
I share your impatience, it's so hard this 2ww! My otd is 4th but think I'll defo be testing on 1st.
How are you feeling? I'm 4dp2dt. Feel better today than I have in ages which is making me more anxious that it hasn't worked.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi ladies  
A friend of mine was told she could test 9dpt5dt because the transfer happened at day 5 that was 14 days post EC...So that would be 28th March for me?
DH is insisting I should wait until my otd tho.. Oh the waiting!!Agh!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi ladies, just had my 13th insemination (got pregnant on my 10th but miscarried at 10 weeks). My baby would have been due 20th March.

Feel really positive.  I think it will work this time for reasons I can't mention or you'll think I've lost the plot!

Test date is 5th April.


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies, room for one more? Recognise some names from the cycle buddies. I am currently 4dp2dt and feeling absolutely no symptoms but telling myself with a 2 day transfer it is too early for symptoms- supposedly the embie will implant between 6-10 days after egg collection of not on a 5 day transfer. So that could be today through to Saturday!! Otd is April 2nd for me and feels like AGES away!!


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm from Denmark, so I don't know all the abbreviations you guys are using  

I took a test this morning and it was negative, so the trigger shot is long gone eventhough it's only been 5 days since I had it. But now I know that it's the real deal if I test positive next week.

No symptoms yet except two huge zits on my nose, which I normally don't have in that size. I have a little nausea, but I think that's because I have veaned of some medicine quite fast, so my body needs to adjust to that. With my son I didn't have any early symptoms at all.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi! Yes there are a few of us from the March/April thread! It'll probably end up being almost the all of us in here too!
Hi Bouje! The main abbreviations I think we'll use are 
OTD- official test day
EC- egg collection
ET - embryo transfer
dpt- 'number of days' - past - transfer...for example I am 3dp5dt - 3 days past 5day transfer

JuJu77: Positivity is good!! We probably all need a bit of that! I doubt we'd think you'd lost the plot!
So sorry to read about your miscarriage


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm hoping this thread is all BFP's!! 
Sorry for your loss juju, hope your feeling as best as can be. 
My ec was last Wednesday so I'm thinking I should be getting ready for implantation.


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

My test date is March the 27th, I've already tested 4 times with HPT all BFN. I am 8dp5dt.


1st IVF fresh blastocyst BFP - miscarriage at 9weeks (March 2015)
2nd frozen cycle BFN (October 2015)
3rd frozen (2 blastocysts) waiting with fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Suzy and AC Hopeful.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey I had two fabulous blasts transferred yesterday and testing on the 5th of April, so I hope you don't mind me joining the 2ww club?!

I see a few familiars! Hi AC, Suzy, Kan & Juju 

Wishing you all a relaxed 2ww and fingers crossed April is a good month for all of us xxxx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey, hope you don't mind if I join you too!

We've had PGD as I have a blood condition that I don't want to pass on. Had my only unaffected embryo transferred yesterday! We're going to have a carrier embryo frozen. Otd is 3rd April. I'm going to try not to test before, but who knows how I'll feel over the next 11 days! Recognise quite a few names from the cycle buddies thread! Fingers crossed to everyone! Xxx


----------



## Hawkerdev (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi ladies

First time posting on here. I'm currently 2dp3dt. Otd is 1st April.... Terrified  and fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

I am now 9dpt5dt and feel no different at all, have any of you had any symptoms at all. It feels like there's no hope as surely something should be happening now


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Quimble- don't forget it's very early days still. Most people who conceived naturally wouldn't know that they are pregnant yet.

Can I ask you all of anyone is doing anything in particular to help implantation? Or avoiding anything? My only grumble with our hospital is that I haven't been told what I should/shouldn't do! Xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Kylie- I was advised not to lift anything, not to exercise or jump, just relax and be happy, eat healthy and no sex for 10 days after transfer. 
This was the first time I was advised anything at all. So I am off work for a week and getting the hubby to spoil me!

Quimble - its quite common not to have any symptoms hunni, so could be a good sign. Every individual is different, keep hope xx

Hi Hawker! Welcome to the group xx


Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies

My 2ww started yesterday and my old is 5th April. 

We are doing home insemination using a known donor. This is our second attempt and I'm feeling a lot calmer and relaxed about it this time around.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey I am a newbie and had my transfer today so just starting 2ww 

What's your advise for 2ww currently chilling at the hotel but planning on a stroll into town tomorrow we then fly home late evening 🙏🏼🍀


----------



## BJR (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I'm 4dp5dt donor eggs SET grade 5aa blast. 
Just hanging out here with u guys. 
Feeling exhausted , bloated and slightly mild cramps so all completely explained by progesterone . Ugh. 
Hate the 2ww don't think I'll last till next Friday !!!! 
Have bought 4xsensitivr tests and may test this Friday ... Which will be 11 days post donor egg collection and 6 days post my 5 day transfer . Anyone else thinking of testing early ?


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello chatty ladies, 1 day back at work and 2 pages to catch up on!

Welcome to the newbies and lovely to see some more cycle buddies 

Back at work today and tomorrow, then thankfully it is the 2 week school holidays. My clinic also gave sod all info post transfer other than no sex! I had read so much differing stuff but have gone for lots of rest this time. Last time e.t was the day after we moved house, so really bad timing and no rest. That cycle ended in a bfn. This time I got signed off by my doctor for the week from e.c to e.t - spent most of the week in bed reading/sleeping/having cuddles with my cat. Also have been on gentle walks daily (meant to be good for blood flow to uterus), trying to eat Brazil nuts and still drink lots of water, 1 litre of organic milk a day. No idea if any of it will make a difference but got to be worth a try!

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone - Hope you don't mind me joining in! I just posted on the March thread as didn't realise there was an April one already! OTD 6th April  

I've had my 5th IUI today accompanied with a follicle reduction again due to too many of them. I seem to be very sensitive to Clomid even on the lowest dosage. 

Had a roller coaster year last year and ended the year with a miscarriage. We did IUI in January again but we messed up the trigger so timing was totally off. Anyway I'm really hoping this is our turn. Good luck to everyone on the 2WW 🍀🍀🍀 x


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello again, I have been having acupuncture before and after implantation as apparently it is supposed to bring blood to the uterus!! I got told not to go swimming because of infection, and not to let bleach (hair) to touch the scalp, so highlights in foil are fine.  I was told I could have sex and heard that it is supposed to aid implantation I have not touched alcohol apparent from some wine in a risotto   
Still don't feel no different (9dp5dt) but I am refusing to test anymore until my OTD which us Sunday 27/03/2016. My birthday (39) is on Tuesday so hoping and   The results will change


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am feeling better everyday which I'm not sure is good :/ feel a bit like af is coming, breasts tender need toilet more but not sure if that's the meds I'm still taking or psychological. These symptoms have been here throughout my cycle so I know it's not related to a bfp. 
I've taken time off work this cycle so spending my days taking my dog for walks and meeting family/friends for dinner. There's only so much resting I can take especially when I'm feeling a lot better!


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

No swimming and no heavy lifting....uh-oh. Well, the no sex I can live up to  

After helping my mom moving a couch she asked how things was going and I said, fine, I was inseminated yesterday and she was like, oh you shouldn't lift then. Oops, I forgot all about that. But it was only briefly, so I'm sure it hasn't made much of a difference.

I teach Zumba but haven't done it yet since the IUI, but will on Monday, but it will be a bit more low impact than usual. Luckily there's other ways to add intensity than jumping.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Morning ladies
5dp5dt for me and just had a bit of spotting this morning when I went to the loo (
Any sight of any blood is such a panic isn't it! Mainly light pinky colour but one darker red bit (sorry tmi!!)
I realise this could be implantation but also could it mean implantation hasn't happened??
Agh stress!!


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Morning ladies.
Mind if I join you? I had a SET using a donor egg yesterday. It's my third cycle. First with donor and I'm quite stressed about it all. Not sure whether dong abroad doesn't help.
My donor produced 10 eggs. By day 3 there were 6 good embryos and by day 5, only two blastocysts. Because of this, I only put one in and am freezing the other one.
I did get a little bit of spotting yesterday which I'm sure I never got previously.
Also OTD is strictly 6th April, but that's the first day I'm supposed to go back to work, so think I'll test on 5th. I've taken the whole two week wait off this time. 
Will read back through other posts now.
xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

So nice to hear from other people on the 2ww 
This is my 3rd donor transfer. Just pray this time works . Is everyone resting on just carrying on as normal ?
Had transfer yesterday and rested for most of the afternoon and taking I am just taking gentle strolls . Then fly home late tonight . Wishing everyone loads of luck 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀 xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*Penelope* Where did you get your IVF done?


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey mandymoo
I had it done at new life in Greece.. Cannot recommend them enough just hope this is our time ? Where did you go ? 🙏🏼🍀


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Brno in the Czech Republic.
I've got a late flight tonight too. I just want to go home now really..xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Have you been resting ? We are just going out for a stroll . Trying to kee busy 
Be glad to get home also xx
Nice to have a long weekend at home 😃🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Achopeful and Mandy: sounds like implantation spotting to me which is great news and sounding very positive!


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Oooh lots happening on here today!

Welcome to everyone who has joined!
I'm 2dp4dt today and I've had what feels like period pain on and off all day.  Not sure whether that's good or not but I'm being positive so I'm going to assume it's good. Just starting to realise how long the next few weeks are going to be! I'm a teacher so finished work today, looking forward to some time to chill . Hope you're all hanging in there xxxx


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all, would love to join you as this wait is going to be a long one! Lovely to see some of you from the March buddies board and hi to everyone else too. Hope you are relaxing on the long weekend.

I realise I'm not just sure what I am and how it works, ha ha. I had transfer on Wednesday - is that day 1 or day 0? It was a 2 day transfer so I am either 2dp2dt or 3dp2dt. How ridiculous I don't know!

Still seems a long time off. Wonder if you are going to the clinic for a blood test or doing at home? This is our third clinic and the first to routinely do it by blood. Does mean you hear the results by phone from someone at a time you can't predict though. umm.

Very pleased to have made it to here with you all though and may the days pass with lots of rest, relaxation and kindness to ourselves! x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies.
I'm now 2dp5dt. I feel like this is gong to be long! I'm testing at 12dp5dt despite the clinic saying it should be 14. Cant wait that long!

*Girlofhope* You are now 2dp2dt

*Kyliekool* Enjoy the Easter hols. What great timing. At least you will test before you go back to work?

*Suzy* I think my spotting was just trauma from the transfer as it was on the day of. It seems to have stopped now.. Implantation any time in next 48 hours for me!! 

I'm now home from my trip and planning on resting today. Will try not to get too bored!!
xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Happy Easter ladies  is a gorgeous sunny day here is Essex 

Kyliekool - snap I'm a teacher and also off until April 11th, thankfully I can test April 2nd so will have one week to get my head around the result (especially if it is negative!!) before going back to school.

Mandy - it sux how long the clinics make you wait before testing. Mine otd is 15dp2dt :-/ that said have followed a thread on another board where a couple ladies tested very early getting bfps only to go on and bleed before their otd, then getting bfn on their it's. That definitely puts me off testing early!!

Hi GirlFullofHope - nice to see you over here and congrats on being pupo rest and relaxation are about all I have planned for the next week, sounds perfect just to chill and not feel guilty about housework etc!!

Hello to everyone else. Am currently 7dp2dt and have zero symptoms although it could still be too early :-/ trying to remain positive and not other think things but that is definitely easier said than done!!


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

I am now 11dp5dt and got cramping like I'm gonna get Af. My test date is Sunday but get the feeling it's just not worked, does the progesterone supp and oestrogen tablets stop your Af


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*quimble* on my first cycle I didn't get AF until I stopped progesterone and one my second cycle I bled before OTD. Are you going to wait till Sunday?

*kaninchen* I wouldn't test that early. Some clinics say 9dp5dt. I think if it's too early you can still have the trigger injection. I won't have that as I'm donor.. I've decided on 12dp5dt. I think!!!!

So my dog keeps laying on stomach. He's not very heavy and I hate pushing him off cos he's very cute, but I worry about everything!!!
Xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am 2dp5dt does anyone have any symptoms ? 
My test is Friday 1st 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello all
I'm new to the board, nice to meet you 
Looking forward to sharing and hearing everyone's stories. I've just started the 2ww from first IVF cycle.  I had ET yesterday with single blastocyst. I test on 6th April. Gonna be a long two weeks I think. 
I've been carrying on as normal but trying to rest too. And avoiding the gym or exercise for two weeks. 
Know I'll be symptom spotting like crazy in a few days...


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Kaninchen- I'm back on the 11th too, I text on 3rd April so my plan is the same. I'm glad I don't have to run around at work next week!

Welcome redjoey! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day! Xxx


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

This was a frozen cycle, so no trigger shot. I had 2 blastocysts transferred.  I tested on Tuesday and it was BFN so just gonna wait till Sunday. On my last frozen BFN I didn't get Af until I stopped the progesterone and oestrogen, my fresh cycle I miscarried at 9 weeks. I'm 38 DH 49.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Afternoon ladies!
Nice to see a few other teachers on here! I'm a freelance music teacher SOOO glad for the timing of the holidays! 
Welcome everyone who has joined!!  Great to see more cycle buddies making their way to this board  

6dp5dt for me! Bit more spotting this afternoon :/ so hard not to worry! It is definitely pale pink rather than blood tho (sorry tmi)
I was doing some gardening before and felt a bit of crampy pain so I've come inside and sitting with a cuppa!

Trying so hard to carry on as normal! But it's hard not to feel a bit vulnerable with this precious cargo on board!!

Hope you're all having a nice day off!xxxx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies, just back from a lovely long stroll by the sea, celebrated exercising with hot chocolate and hot cross buns 

AC_Hopeful - could be implantation spotting? Lovely day to be put in the garden 

Quimble- welcome, sorry to see you've had a miscarriage :-( please don't give up hope, ladies do say they have af symptoms leading up to a bfp. I bled 6dp5dt last time, although I think in most cases the progesterone is meant to prevent af turning up.

Kyliekool- definitely glad to be on holiday, had a 5 period day yesterday and was exhausted by the time I got home!!

Welcome Redjoey - agree the 2ww is going to be a nightmare!! Hate having to wait patiently and all the time wandering about the outcome!!

Penelope- no symptoms here :-( trying not to feel discouraged!

Mandymoo - 12dp5dt sounds sensible, yes I think the trigger lingers for a while. My cat is currently cuddling my tummy, like you I don't want to move her but am thinking I know you shouldn't use a hot water during the 2ww, is she creating too much heat... :-/


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

My trigger shot was out in five days. I can't help testing early, so I wanted to make sure I knew it was long gone if I ended up with a positive a few days before OTD. I tested today, also way too early, and it was negative. With my son I could test positive after 9 days and it's only 7 days now. Still a few more days. No spotting. Don't expect anything before Monday at the earliest.

My skin is a little messed up, but it seems to have started to calm down, so maybe it was the trigger shot. My skin usually messes up when I experience changes in hormone levels.

I don't have other symptoms. Did have a very brief and sharp pain after a couple of days around uterus, but don't know if implantation is something you feel.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi lovely ladies!


Happy Easter weekend  

Wow, you ladies have been busy and now I am feeling like I can't keep up! 

Kan - Sounds like you've had a lovely day! How are you coping in the 2ww?

Ac- Sounds like implantation spotting to me AC, fingers crossed it is your little embies snuggling in.. lots of rest and relaxation needed for you tonight! x

Quimble, sorry to hear of your miscarriage xx hang in there and remain positive x

Welcome Redjoy! Congrats on being PUPO x

Penelope- So far, I've had light dull cramping which i think is just from the progesterone.. other than that not a thing. its so awful having to wait isn't it!! x

Mandy - I had my treatment in the Czech Republic too but in Prague. We were there for 10 days and were ready to come home after 7 nights.. good to be home! 

Girlfullofhope- hey! Yeah your 2dp5dt and blood test results usually come back via a phone call, how you holding up hun?

Kylie - fingers crossed you pains are a good sign!! This has to be a good month for us! my fingers are crossed for us all xx

Hi Suzy! how you keeping? 

I have had a nice day with the family today. MY mum and dad along with My sister her partner and her three boys came over for a fun easter egg hunt, fish and chips and a game of football with the boys in the park, While I took the opportunity to chill in the sun!
Now hubby and I are just relaxing and feeling the positivity.. I promised myself this time I would be positive and not let myself get stressed out in the 2ww.. every other time I have been so obsessed! This time I feel so much calmer and relaxed. xx


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

I've sent DH out with his buddies for a few hours, think I'm doing his head in.  He trying to be positive about Sundays OTD but feel that it hasn't worked, no symptoms just period type pains. Was positive on my last frozen cycle as I had got pregnant on my fresh cycle this time last year but that ended in BFN.  Also I had scan at 8 weeks with fresh cycle and had a heartbeat, my next scan wasn't until 13 weeks where there was no heartbeat ( it had gone at 9 weeks!!) then had to wait 2 weeks to go into hospital for a  ERPC (under general anaesthetic) the whole thing was heartbreaking but other half was so strong ( think for me, as I was a mess), so hoping for some good news, I have 1, 5 day old Frosties left after this, then if that doesn't work I can have a new fresh cycle ( free until I am 40, which is March 2017)


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone

I've just had a read through everyone's posts to catch up. I don't think you should worry about dogs and cats sitting on your stomach, I think it's well protected and if people lost babies like that then 90% of people would be losing their babies.

As for me, I've nothing to report. I have no symptoms which at the moment is reassuring.


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Morning everyone! 

Sounds like everyone is trying their best to chill out  . I'm off to have my hair done today so that will be a nice treat. 

I read the Zita West book 'guide to fertility and assisted conception' last year and have re-read parts of it through our treatment. Have been reading the part about the 2ww and pregnancy testing and something has started to worry me. I've got enough cyclogest pessaries to last until otd. They told me at the clinic that I won't need to take them after that if I am pregnant. But in the book it makes out that it's a good idea to keep taking them. I'm worried because I used to be on the contraceptive injection a few years ago and my periods took ages to come back and were all over the place when they did. I'm worried that if we get a bfp then I might not make the right amount of hormones myself and we could lose it. Just wanted to ask everyone what you've been told about the pessaries? I'm wondering if I can tell the clinic that I'm worried and see if they will let me have some more. Thoughts much appreciated. Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Morning!

Kylie hun. I'd request if you could continue on them hun if you get a bfp. My clinic gas prescribed me them for up to twelve weeks if it's positive.

How feeling?

I'm really crampy today xx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am the same only have enough till day of test, my clinic said I need to carry on taking them and they wean you off all the meds . 🙏🏼🍀
I have just emailed my clinic with a meds list as I know I will need more of cyclogest


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Penelope and luckypea. I think I'll give them a ring next week. Still got cramps on and off, and few little pinch feelings too today. Was just in boots looking at pregnancy tests, but I managed to walk away   xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Kylie- I've been feeling the same.. dull cramping and pinching. Fingers crossed it's positive for us!! X


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm getting cramping in my sides today, think it's tubal pain.  I'm about 5dpo.  Unfortunately I've had the same on my negative cycles and on my positive one so I've no idea - not sure what causes that at this stage in the cycle, it's always on the sides.


----------



## Quimble (Mar 20, 2016)

Well tested today and it's a BFN   was so hopeful this time, just waiting for the clinic to ring now and see when I can replace my one and only Frostie, 4th time lucky I pray


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

So so sorry Quimble, I feel you're pain,  sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

So sorry Quimble so know how you feel .
it's so hard I know but  be strong and do t give up hope .
🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear that quimbie, so unfair isn't it. 

Afm, no symptoms really and just counting down the days until I find out. Think because I'm off work the days are dragging! This bank holiday has been quite difficult with the sun shining and all my family and friends enjoying lots of drinks! Such s shame I can't see what's going on inside my own body


----------



## TipBoov (Mar 15, 2016)

I stupidly did a test last night, at 5dpfet. It was negative and I feel really down. I've googled a lot and it seems as though most people who got a bfn at this stage didn't get a bfp later.

 when should I test again? Do you think it's very unlikely that I'll get a bfp?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You are far, far to early.  When is your test day?  I have never got BFP's at 5 days past transfer.  Only at 7 days past transfer.

X


----------



## TipBoov (Mar 15, 2016)

Test day is meant to be next Sunday (3rd).

I just sa some many women on some forums that get a BFP on day 5, and I couldn't help myself  

Do you think there is still hope?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I meant to add, that my test line was very, very faint to.  You are week from OTD, so there is every chance it will change.

I have seen a woman get a BFP at 5 days past transfer, but it turned out she was expecting twins, so her HCG was very high.

I always tested early, but didn't take much notice of the result until it got nearer my official test day.

X


----------



## Fini8778 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all, I hope you are all coping in the very difficult 2ww... I'm starting to get impatient already! I had 2 5 day embryos put back on 23rd ( nightmare transfer- tenaculums are the most torturous inventions ever!). Not great quality but I'm really hoping one will stick. Had a scratch and used embryogen this time so am really hoping for a little luck to come my way! 

I know that the best thing to do is to wait to test on the day ( I have been given 4th April) but it's so tough! How are you all coping? Have any of you tested early and got a positive result?


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey fini8778 I had transfer on 24th my test date is Friday 1st not feeling positive . No symptoms at all same as before. :-( 🙏🏼🍀 just praying for a miracle 
Do you get bloods or wee stick ? Xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

hey ladies,

Hope you're all coping okay and staying positive. 

I am not 5dp5dt of 2 blasts. tested today and had a strong positive but I had my last hcg shot on Thursday as luteal support so it could well be a fake positive. But it has kept me in my bubble for now anyway.

I have had really strange sharp quick pains over the past two days.. like stabbing, only there for a split second then goes. I am also sneezing a lot, not sure if that is a symptom but I never sneeze and all of a sudden like I have an allergy.

Anyone else having strange symptoms? 

xxxx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies.
*tipboov* it's very early. Try to forget about it and wait till you are least 9dp5dt. My clinic told me not to test until 14dp5dt. I'm doing it at 12 but that's still over a week later than you 

*suzy* it's awful isn't it? When I get twinges I think it's my AF, but then when I don't I'm convinced it's not worked..

*quimble* I'm so so sorry hunny. Look after yourself these two days and if you like wine, have a nice glass.. Xx

_afm_ had a very busy day today which is good. I'm 4dp5dt. This evening I've had pinches in my stomach, but I know the progesterone does this.. Tbh. Unlike my first cycle, I think I'm going to get a negative as I genuinely can't believe I'll ever get a BFP... 
Xx


----------



## topazfox (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Can I join? I'm currently 3dp3dt - two embies transferred on Thursday. This is my first cycle of IVF and my first experience of the dreaded 2ww and I feel like I'm going crazy already!

My OTD is April 5th, I'm going to try my very best not to test before then. However, I feel like it's a lifetime away! I'm a natural worrier anyway and every day I have a new worry that I've done something that could affect things. Yesterday it was really cold outside and raining so I jumped into the car and stuck the heated seat on without thinking then realised about 5-10 minutes later and switched it off in a panic. I worried about it all afternoon. I sneezed a lot yesterday and also worried about that. I had a bit of an argument with DH tonight then worried afterwards that would affect things. Now I'm worrying about my worrying!!!  

It's only been three days! Anyone got any tips on how to chill out? Otherwise it's going to be a loooong wait! xxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucky pea I have had exactly the same as you sharp pains then disappears and like an allergy but that's gone now . Must be the medication 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## foreverastudent (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Would you mind if I joined? I'm 2dp3dt (I think) and my test dat is 11th April!! It's so far away! DH is insistent that I should not test early but I don't know if I can resist!! I already have that AF heaviness which I'm guessing is the pessaries but it is a bit worrying so early on!

Quite few familiar faces on here


----------



## Fini8778 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Penelope, I'm sure not everyone has symptoms so try and stay positive. It's so difficult though isn't it. I've just got a home test but may end up getting some other tests and testing a bit earlier... It's just so hard to wait! 

Topaz fox - try not to worry... If you were getting pregnant naturally you wouldn't even know and would be carrying on as normal. I know it's easier said than done though.

Lucky pea- that's awesome that you got a positive!  

Enjoy Easter Monday all!


----------



## TipBoov (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I was silly to test at 5dp5dt and I'm going to give it until wed and test again. I'm just so impatient!

How is everyone feeling? I have mild cramps and nausea but I think that's the progesterone.


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi tipboov: 5 days seems too early so there is still hope, try hold out until your otd then atleast you will know for certain. I know it's so hard. I'm now 10dt2dt and the waiting is killing me! 

Hi fini8778: good luck with your 2ww. 

Hi Penelope: not long for you until your otd. Hope your doing ok? 


Luckypea: lovely news on your strong positive, when is your otd? 

Hi Mandy: thank you. I didn't realise how bad the 2ww was but guess I must have forgotten how impatient I am. I agree it's hard to tell difference from symptoms and the meds we are taking.

Welcome topaz: just try and fill your days and have a focus. So hard to do I know. Good luck with your 2ww. 

Foreverastudent: hi and good luck in your 2ww. My otd is 4th and I'll probs hold out until 1st! 

Afm: I am now 10dp2dt. My otd is 4th April which seems to be taking forever to get to. I had some pink spotting when I went to toilet during the night with cramps that af is on her way. However no sign this morning. That's me checking all day now. I don't think it is implantation cos there was only a small bit and thought it would have been before now. This is torture lol.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Morning!

Penelope - The sneezing is so strange isn't it! I have had it since 2dp4dt and I don't have a cold or anything just very loud big sneezes!
The sharp pains too... this is my 5th cycle and never had those from medication before. fingers crossed its all good signs.xx

Forever - Hi lovely! Welcome to the 2ww! xx

Suzy - my otd is the 5th of April, but as I say the positive could have been from my hcg shot, going to continue testing daily. 

Tip - A lot of people don't get bfp hun until test day or after 10dp transfer so hang in there xx

topaz - Hi! Good luck in the 2ww hun, lots of light walking and tv to pass the time!?

Hi Mandy, Fini,  Kylie, Stacey & Quimble xxx

Afm - 6dp5dt - I tested again this morning and still have a positive.. hope it stays! Praying it stays!
I am back to work tomorrow... my first day in a new job! argh ! I must be mad!
enjoy the rest of your bank holiday and sending baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

It seems everyone is going through the same thing I am with the cramps except I haven't had any progesterone supplement.  I'm getting cramping too now, AF not due till 5th, but unfortunately for me I always get tons of cramping ages before AF every cycle and even the cycle I was pregnant it did the same so I don't know if I am or not but it does feel disheartening when you feel like you're already having a period.  

I personally think I am not even though I felt positive at the start, but we'll see.

Remember, progesterone causes all these symptoms which are the same as pregnancy so you really can't tell before you miss AF.


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies, well I think it is all over for me, have started spotting am 10dp2dt. Last time I spotted 5dp5dt and had full blow period the next day. Have had a wee cry, stupidly got my hopes up this cycle, we have no Frosties really don't know if I can face another whole fresh cycle :-(  will catch up on personals later.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry, Kaninchen


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey ladies, hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday!

Kaninchen- don't forget it could just be spotting and not AF. Hang in there 

Juju- hope you're doing ok lovely xxx

Luckypea- great news on your second bfp! And good luck for your new job 

Suzy321- spotting is one of the most common pregnancy symptoms, don't panic!

Foreverastudent and topazfox- nice to see you here from the cycle buddies page!  

Tipboov- hang in there too, it may change over the next few days

Quimble- so sorry to hear your news xx

Hello to finni8778, staceysm, Penelope, and mandymoo, and anyone else i might have missed! 

6dp4dt today. Cramping has continued and today I have lower back ache too. I told DH I was going crazy so I've just bought some pregnancy tests and I'm going for it in the morning! Xxx


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, happy Easter Monday 🐣
Hope it's spotting kaninchen, it's such an anxious time. Keeping everything crossed. 
Praying for lots of BFP's. 
My symptoms are very similar to everyone's on here  and very sore boobs, think it's the progesterone. 
I'm 4dp5dt single transfer today. Been told to test 6th April. Strange how some are given longer than others. Going to try and wait. Scared to burst the bubble by testing too early. 
Xx


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Really sorry kaninchen. Still feel like mine is going to come any time now 😕


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

So sorry Kaninchen, hunni.. when was your otd date? I am praying this isn't the end for you xxxxxx

How is everyone tonight? I am having a can't be bothered to do anything night and I am so bored! I am terrible at not doing anything... think the 2ww is so much harder when there's nothing to do!


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Otd isn't until Saturday, so bleeding 5 days early, now have a full blown period with clots so definitely no chance of a bfp. IVF is such a hard journey emotionally, right now I can't see myself doing another cycle but also can't imagine life without a baby :-/


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
*Quimble* so sorry about your BFN xx  FX for your frostie xxx
*Kaninchen* we have the same OTD.. So so sorry you're already bleeding  will you ring the clinic tomorrow for some advice? Hope you're not in pain xxx
*LuckyPea* me too!!I'm 'trying' to switch off and just watch TV but my mind is going mental!! Much easier during the say when there are distractions!!
So delighted to read your BFP news!!! You're so brave to test early! I'm.too scared!xxxx 
*JuJu77* definitely try to stay positive!! It's so hard when all the signs of AF seem to be those of early PG xx
Hi *redjoey* I'm too scared to test early too!! I'm happier in the bubble even tho it's awful!
*Tipboov* 5dp5dt is definitely too early! FX for you for Wednesday!
*Kyliekool* omg good luck for testing tomorrow!! Everything crossed for you!!xx
*Foreverastudent* welcome to the brain tester of the 2ww  our DHs sound the same re testing early!! 
*Topazfox* the constant worry and wondering what's going on in there is by far the hardest bit!! I actually found some IVF relaxation/meditation clips on YouTube! If you find 5mins on your own it's a good way to switch off from the worry xxx

Hello to everyone else!Sorry if I've missed people! I can't scroll back a page on my phone!
AFM, more heavier spotting started last night which seems heavier than the other day... I now have that horrible heavy feeling when AF is on its way :/ resigning myself to the fact this may not be good news..DH really thinks we should wait until at least 12dp because that is what the clinic recommended as the earliest..that would be Thursday! OTD blood test on Sat 2nd  xx


----------



## Blodwyn-P (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, I recognise a few cycle buddies here!   We all made it to the 2WW! I have resisted the symptom searching for a whole .... 4 days! Have probably made up for it tonight though!  
Well who knows? PUPO sounds good to me for now. Not sure if I can hold out til the 8th, I remember we all had different test dates....who's was first!!?! 
Love and luck to everyone


----------



## charlielp (Jul 21, 2015)

Today I'm 10dp5dt. I'm 31, this is my 3rd cycle,but first frozen. (All failed) I had 1 top grade blastocyst which was starting to hatch put back in. I also had glue and a scratch. I've had loads of symptoms ( cramping , back pain, boobs hurt. Even a cold) I didn't have any of this the last 2 cycles. Today I got a BFN with a CB. I tested 2 day early (silly me) does any one think this is still to early even if the blastocyst was beginning to hatch already!? 
Thanks girls xx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Well i was going to test this morning and I completely chickened out! I'm spending the day shopping with my mum and I knew I'd have a terrible day if it was negative so decided not to. Even ran to do a wee at 5.30 so I couldn't be tempted to test!  So I will go for it tomorrow I think (nothing planned to if it's negative I can stay at home). Hope you're all hanging in there xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha Kyliekool omg I did the same!! Soo nearly tested and completely chickened out! I'm not ready to know yet!!have a nice day with your mum xx

Hi charlielp, what is your OTD... I'm afraid I know nothing about whether too early as I'm on my first go...but I had a hatching blasto and my clinic gave us 12dp as the earliest an hpt should be done...Definitely don't give up hope, I've read a few things saying First Response are better for early testing  xxx


----------



## charlielp (Jul 21, 2015)

It's 12dp which is tomorrow. I know I'm silly not waiting two more days. It's just being bank holiday Monday I was off all day and Wednesday I'm working and hubby not home until late so thought we would both be off together. 
Will try again tomorrow x


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well done kylie and Ac for resisting. I was so tempted this morning! 
I've had a bit more brown spotting but af still not arrived, so I'm keeping everything crossed she stays away today. The cramps have eased off too so I'm just taking it hour by hour!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

The 2ww is hideous, isn't it? I don't think you all should test early as there can be chemical pregnancies so even if you got a BFP it might not be the real thing unless you test later, just my two pence worth.

My pain went away today but I've got ovary pain this evening (at least I think that's what it is, it's the same pain I get when I ovulate), so I'm a little bummed out as I wanted the pain to stay away.  I keep obsessively checking my diary where I write symptoms of my cycles and trying to compare it to the positive one and so far it looks more like a negative cycle  

I had this dream last night where there were all these babies everywhere, crawling all over the place and me and this other lady had to try and catch them and she eventually caught one with red hair and a blue jumpsuit and handed him to me (my donor has red hair).  I woke up this morning and thought the 2ww is making me crazy.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have no symptoms at all but been told that does not mean it's negative so I am trying to remain positive 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Penelope 15 - they're right. I have a 20 year old DD and when I was pregnant with her I got NO symptoms. Even the pregnancy test said BFN until I was two weeks late. Didn't get cramping, sickness or anything till about 8 weeks pregnant.

My DD is now 6 months pregnant with my grandson. I was due myself on the 20th March but lost my baby last year. Still hoping for two babies in my family.

No symptoms is brilliant.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Juju78
Sorry for your loss . I also had a loss but it was early it's so heartbreaking when you have a natural pregnancy now I can't seem to get pregnant with IVF . Hope and pray it happens for us all soon xx🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

The 2ww is horrendous! I've never had a bfp so unsure of any symptoms. My last two cycles I didn't start af until my otd. Are you taking the steroids cos they are meant to give you really vivid dreams.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

No more waiting for me. My period came today 11 days after insemination. I have a scan on Thursday where I also will start on hormones and will ask to get progesterone for next time. Hopefully all that will help. I will be back in the waiting game in two weeks


----------



## topazfox (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone

I agree, the 2ww IS horrendous! I'm 5dp3dt today and it feels like time has never moved so slowly! And that's with the clocks going forward an hour too!&#128523;

AC_Hopeful: Thank you so much for the tip about the YouTube relaxation clips, I will definitely be looking that up, anything at all that can help. I actually found today a bit better as I was back at work so my mind was occupied a bit more but really it's always at the front of my mind no matter what I'm doing. Hope your spotting is staying as just spotting.. Good luck xx

Juju77: glad to know I'm not the only one going crazy! Hopefully your dream about the baby with the red hair was a sign xx

Blodwyn-P: good to see you on here! We had EC on the same day but my OTD is April 5th, the day after you. I have just to hand in a urine sample, are you the same? Fingers crossed! xx

Penelope15: apart from the occasional light crampy feeling I don't feel much different either. I'm hoping that's a good thing but your mind works overtime, doesn't it? xx

Is anyone else using Crinone? My new worry is that when you twist the cap off some is lost out of the top and then there's some left behind at the end. Does anyone else have this?

Hope everyone else is ok and managing through this long wait! xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey lovelies!

Well I definitely agreed that the 2ww is horrendous! This is my fifth cycle and I still haven't cracked how to be be cool, calm and collected! Still being very silly and tested again there is still a line, just not convinced its not hcg shot. I am finding it hard to think that this is the end if it doesn't work, but hubby and I both agreed this was enough if it didn't work.. I honestly don't think I am ready to accept that now. Just pray the little lucky peas stick.

I have been using You tube - The Honest Guys meditation, they had a 30minute sleep meditation that prevents me from over thinking at night and also a good 8 minute positivity meditation that just allows me to zone out for a short while. For those looking for relaxation I highly recommend it 

Sorry Topaz I haven't tried Crinone xx


How is everyone tonight? Sending positive vibes and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear ladies, so can't get off to sleep tonight. Been keeping busy during the day but on own tonight and hard not to dwell. Thought of you all and how quiet it had been. Then realised I'd not signed up to be notified of posts on this board or somehow I'd knocked it off. Doh. 

So will be catching up but want to send you all good wishes whatever stage you're at and hoping you sleep well. I've mainly been getting used to the progesterone injections, umm, trying to keep zen, umm, and coping with back to work. Also a few cramps trying to ignore. Hoping tomorrow is a good day for all. X


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I'm getting a sore throat and in the last 3 days keep getting a build up of mucus in my throat. 
A symptom


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

It's amazing how many different variables there are between us all with different injections/sprays/pessaries/protocol it's all just mind blowing that they can finely tune the treatment cycles so individually for different women isn't it?!

I've found that this week is definitely passing quicker than week 1... So definitely just try to get to Day 7 girls without losing your mind!!

10dp5dt for me and ive come to stay with my mum for a couple of days down south as my sister is visiting too for Easter holidays! No drawers containing HPTs here so it'll help me keep distracted! I've decided to test on Friday 1st,(13dp5dt) the day before I go for bloods on OTD. Spotting has continued today. It's basically every time I go to the loo there seems quite a lot when I wipe ( sorry tmi) not as much as AF and a lot lighter in colour but definitely more than the other day..
Feeling fairly resolute it can't mean anything good... But preparing myself and keep thinking about our frosties.

Hope everyone's ok this evening xxx


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm now at 12p2dt and I stupidly tested this morning which was a bfn!!! Atleast it's helped prepare me for the worst. Why did I even do it lol? My otd is Monday 4th but was going to try test Friday but not sure now as I think I might wait so I know for definate it's accurate. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Ah Suzy  .as you had a 2dt maybe its still too early to test? Especially if your otd isn't until the 4th?  Don't lose hope yet xxxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzy - I'm not taking steroids but vivid dreams are common to me. I get them all the time, although I got positive pregnancy test dreams after I got pregnant with my DD in 95 and I had my ex-MIL appear in a dream to announce I had a son when I got pregnant with him (and the dream correctly identified the gender) so I'm kind of hopeful it might mean something, on the other hand I'm so desperate to be a mother again that it could be my mind just giving me what I want.

My DD has left home and lives hours away and my husband left years ago so now it's just me and my son and we both don't feel like we are a whole family.  I don't have any diagnosed fertility problem but I have lost 5 of my babies    One at 5 weeks (I only knew for a week), one at 7 weeks, one at 8 weeks, one at 12 weeks and the one I lost last year was 10 weeks.

It felt worse than my others because it was donor concieved and took 10 cycles over 2 years to get and I can't just jump in the sack to achieve this, I'm sure you ladies know that feeling.  My DD also I nearly lost her with bleeding during pregnancy but she survived.  My son, miraculously, had no problems all the way through and was even overdue.

The hosp say they are referring me to a miscarriage clinic if it happens again.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Think it's over..
I'm only 7dp5dt I just went to the loo and wiped pink blood.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Penelope, sorry for your loss. It doesn't seem fair that you have a natural pregnancy and it ends like that. Good luck for this cycle!

My pains have stopped and I have a hideous headache so I'm starting to get hopeful again. On my BFP cycle I got a migraine that lasted three days so I'm almost hoping that I'll get another days long headache. It could be just because I dropped my medication to trace amounts but we'll see.

Mandymoo - that might be implantation bleeding, if it's pink and only a little.


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks ac, I'm still clinging onto that hope. I just want to know lol. 

Sorry for all your losses juju. It's so heartbreaking isn't it wishing you lots of luck this time. Some of your symptoms are sounding positive though so fingers crossed for you. 

Hang on in there Mandy x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies.
I'm sure it's too late for implantation bleeding and too pink, but I'm hanging in there. My hope is very low now tbh.

*juju* fingers crossed for you.

*suzy* a couple more days is all.. X

My head is not very clear at the moment


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

Sending some baby dust all your way. I hope some good news is on the way for everyone. Sorry for your losses juju, I really hope this is the one for you. 
I have headaches too. But think that's a bug going around the office. 
Sending big   Xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies, still popping in waiting to read some good bfp news!! Have had the most horrendous period since Monday, haven't bothered to phone my clinic yet as I know they will just tell me to test on Saturday as per my schedule (as they did last time!!). No idea where I wil find the emotional strength for cycle 3 :-/


----------



## Hawkerdev (Feb 12, 2016)

Sending lots of love to all of us.....

Feeling very down the last couple of of days, been having cramps on and off since ET but noticing it much more today. OTD is Friday and really starting to get nervous now.
I started a new job yesterday so terrified I will be getting bad news at work. 

How is everyone trying to stay positive while preparing mentally for the worst?

Has anyone started bleeding whilst taking cyclogest?


Xx


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry you're feeling down hawkerdev, I'm on ultragestan so I'm not sure about bleeding on cyclogest. 
I've arranged lunch and dinner with friends to help keep me sane and just gorged on an Easter egg. I have decided I'm going shopping if it's a bfn just trying to keep busy I guess. I have a daily dose of googling anything and everything for reassurance. 
Praying for your bfpFriday xx


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi kaninchen, so sorry your having such a tough time at the moment. When my second cycle failed I thought there was no way I could go through it again but with time you find that inner strength that helps us get through this whole damn process! 

I've decided I'm only doing my third and final cycle. 

Hi hawker: both my cycles af started in my otd so I stopped cyclogest then. Good luck with testing Friday.


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello to all and hope it is a good day with the hours passing quickly!

Kannichen - so very sorry to read things are not good and really send you lots of love. It is so very hard, but give yourself time and as Suzy says, it is amazing where the strength can come from but no pressure for the moment, just be kind to yourself.

Suzy321 - sounds like you tested quite a bit earlier than they suggested. I was also a 2dt and was not sure what difference it makes. But if you can hold off to their date, as you say you will feel you can believe it better.

Hawkerdev - sorry you are feeling down, its no wonder with the stress this all puts on us. Starting a new job at the same time is very difficult, but you are doing it and perhaps will take your mind off a little? I had quite a new job on last cycle and get it makes it hard. I'm also worried about getting the news at work on my own. You will do a blood test and get a phone call as well then? This is my first time doing it this way.

Redjoey - hope you enjoy your time with friends. Sounds like a good plan to have things organised like that. I haven't done enough of it but was worried I would want to hibernate! Hope your head is getting better, and you too JuJu - although as you say, it might be a good sign. FX.

MandyMoo - hope the spotting has stopped and easier said that done, but wishing you positive vibes. Could be all sorts of reasons for it and if not AF then there is all to hope for. But I know what it is like dreading going for knowing what you will fine. Deep breaths and FX.

LuckyPea - it looks like your news is hopeful, do so so so hope so and a big big thank you for your meditation suggestion. Last night I just could not get off to sleep and then eventually had terrible and very strange nightmares complete with Jack Nicholson from the Shining. It helped to see someone mention the steroids as I am on those so at least explains it a bit.

Still catching up with you all so hi to everyone else and sending you all positive positive vibes. Now 7dp2dt and counting x


----------



## Blodwyn-P (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, this first week has been tough. Tomorrow is 7dp3dt for me and I am frantically hoping that the Utrogestan and Oestradiol aren't giving me false hopes. During my first BFP cycle I had major car sickness and dizzy spells on 10dp3dt, so I'm holding out for then!
*AC_Hopefu*l, thanks for the encouragement! if I can make it through tomorrow then it will get easier. This is my 3rd 2WW and each one is different. First time I've joined a forum! It is somehow calming to know that everybody else is trying to keep positive and sane! Hope you enjoy some family time with your mum and sister, wish you and *HawkerDev* lots of luck for Friday. 
*TopazFox*, good to hear from you. Hope you are keeping positive and busy! My clinic gave me a pregnancy test to do at home and call them with the result. I have 3 other tests left over from my last ICSI, I have reluctantly stashed them on my DH's bathroom shelf, he doesn't want me to test early.  Not sure about that though!
Love and luck to everybody else too!


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

hi girls 

*Blodwyn_P* Honestly I found the first 7dp the longest week of my life! So you've made it half way..the next few days will pass much quicker now I promise!x

*HawkerDev* It's such a weird feeling as OTD finally approaches isn't it? From seeming that the 2ww was taking ages... suddenly otd is 2 sleeps away and you know you're going to have an official result..I'm testing Friday too. I've been bleeding while taking cyclogest...started on 6dp5dt so I was hoping it was just implantation but then it has carried on more heavily since 8dp  and still happening now at 11dp

*LuckyPea* loved the Honest Guys meditation!! Thanks so much for the recomendation!
*mandymoo12* that definitely could be implantation!definitely stay positive and test again closer to otd xxx
*JuJu77* How are you feeling?xx
*Kaninchen32* Sorry you're having an awful time of it xxx you will find the strength, just how you did for cycle 2...it'll come to you and you'll move forward 
Hi *RedJoey* definitely better to have things planned and to keep busy!!xx
*GirlFullOfHope* halfway point!! you're over the 7dp madness!! thankyou for your constant positivity your posts are lovely to read xx
*Suzy321* Hope the rest of your day brightened up a little xxx

Lots of tests happening for us all this weekend  xxx


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining you. Im a little behind you all though..had ET today. 2 perfect 8 cell and 1 frozen 4 cell 3dpo. This is my second go at IVF/ICI in Dubai. Just looking for some positivity and support during this agonising wait. For me the wait is mental torture and all consuming. commiserations to those that already got a BFN (don't lose hope) and baby dust and blessings for those still in the wait! x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, AC Hopeful

I'm not doing that great, I have pre-menstrual pain and I can tell it isn't pg pain. I get this stabbing pain high up under belly button if I am going to get a period and I'm getting that.  I don't feel pregnant and I have thrush (always get it every month before cycle, on my BFP i didn't) so I'm totally miserable. There was this baby in the supermarket that was 12 days old and he was born one day before my baby's due date. I kept thinking, 'I should have been pushing a pram around right now' and 'why do I keep losing my babies?' Ugh.

I did go buy some baby clothes for my grandson (due 2 July) because I thought that would cheer me up but it just made me even sadder looking at all the cute stuff. I'm 39 soon and time is running out...I suppose I could be wrong but I don't think so.

I hope you're doing better than me and we get to hear some BFP's soon.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*juju* don't feel down... Time certainly isn't running out, otherwise I'm doomed too! And I have never had a single BFP in my life.. I spoke to a lady the other day who is 50 and had her twins at 46, so you've got plenty of time. Also, and I've never been pregnant, but I know lots of people tell me that every pregnancy is different... Hang in there.. 

*albator* congrats on being PUPO and welcome!!

*AC* thanks for the support I'm hanging in there..

*bloodwyn* I hate progesterone for the fact it mimics both pg and AF symptoms.. Grrrr..

Hope everyone else I've missed. Hope you are all keeping busy, but relaxed..
So after my spotting yesterday, pink in the morning and then a bit browner in the afternoon yesterday I haven't had any more spotting, so so far it hasn't turned into a period meaning I'm still in the game. I'm 9dp5dt.
Xx


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

Good luck for everyone testing today. Sending lots of love. 
Hope everyone's feeling ok or better today. Had a rubbish day yesterday. Hoping today is a good one for everyone . 
Xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my good god!!! Ladies it's a BFP!!!  13dp5dt.
2 strong lines on First Response and Pregnant 2-3 weeks on Clear Blue!
I have honestly never been so shocked!! 

Anyone having heavy spotting please do not worry! I've been spotting since 5dp All week!!

Love  to everyone else testing!xxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

AC_hopeful fantastic news .💗💙
Just off for my blood test but not hopeful no symptoms at all my spotting nothing !! 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello ladies!

Penelope- good luck lovely xxx

AC hopeful- yay! Congrats! Such wonderful news!  

Mandymoo- you're definitely still in the game, hang in there xx

Juju- it's not over yet, hang in there too xx

Albator- welcome! Fingers crossed for you. This group is a great place for support xxx

Blodwyn- well done for being out, not long to go!

Girlfullofhope- you're doing so well, not too much longer now

Hawkerdev- hope you get good news today x

Luckypea, Suzy 321 and topazfox- how are you doing? 

Sorry if I've missed off anyone else, I can't scroll any further back! 

Today I'm 10dp4dt. I tested with a first response 2 days ago and got a faint positive.  I've never done a pregnancy test before so didn't know if that was good or not. I posted a picture on the social media page (don't know how to do it on here?), and the general consensus was that it was a bfp. I've done another test this morning and it's definitely darker. I'm cautious because otd is Sunday but feeling optimistic after two tests. I rang the clinic after my test on Wednesday and said i was worried about not having any more cyclogest (my clinic only prescribe it for the 2ww). The nurse said they don't normally ask women to continue with it but it definitely wouldn't do any harm so she's prescribing me some to last up until 12 weeks (if we get that far). Feeling pretty positive at the moment and hoping that you are all well xx


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Achopeful: this is amazing news. I am so happy for you. Enjoy your day today, you deserve it. 

Penelope good luck today with your blood test. Fx for you x

Kyliekool: also amazing news for you. Really happy for you. Eeekkk

I'm feeling pretty much the same as I have all week. Will keep you all updated 😊


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

AC-Hopeful - yeah! I can't help but congratulate you here too as still smiling since reading it in cycle buddies. So very happy for you. 

KylieKool - wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news. Two positives and getting stronger. That is great news. Enjoy your celebrations and everything that comes now. It is so very good to start the day this way. 

Good luck to anyone else testing today and hope the day flys by fir everyone else. 

Suzy - hope you are feeling ok and the time passes. I think we have same otd and still feels an age away. Not sure how to get through these three days but hoping so much i do so still worth testing. Hope you can plan some nice things. I'm currently hoping throwing myself into work might help!?!

Penelope - thinking of you today with the blood test and positive thinking. I'm another having a blood test when time comes and never done it this way before. Do you get a phone call later, will you be on your own? I'm likely to be at work about 100 miles from DH but trying to think that will be a nice problem to have as means I've made it that far. 

Welcome Albator. Congrats on being PUPO. Really hope things are going well and you find the support here helpful. People are brilliant. Hawkerdev hope you're finding it a real help too. 

Topazfoz and Blodwyn - my EC day buddies. How is it going? I'm not sure how much difference it makes that I was a 2dt but remember we have different test days but think you are both home testing whereas I'm bloods. Again not sure if difference it makes but hope you're feeling ok and managing to keep positive. I'm not sleeping well and found last two days hardest as been having cramps sometimes so very hard to be distracted. Being tiered doesn't help but my usual relaxation all failing me. Just so want it to work! 

JuJu and MandyMoo - really hope you're feeling a bit better and feeling things are a bit more settled and positive now. Each day at a time or each hour if that helps more. Thinking of you. 

Kanichen - really hope you are doing ok and giving yourself time to let things settle. Don't put any pressure on yourself and take good care. 

Hello to everyone else and wishing you a really good and quick day! X


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wonderful news AC_Hopeful and Kyliekool!! Fabulous to log on and read about some bfps. Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Penelope - good luck for your blood test today.

Suzy - hoping you get your bfp too.

Hello to everyone else. Have booked our follow up appointment for April 13th, also booked ourselves a spa break for that weekend to celebrate our 10th Wedding Anniversary- so something to look forward to (even though I never imagined we'd reach this milestone and still be childless!)


----------



## Redjoey (Feb 17, 2016)

So thrilled for you ac_hopeful and kyliekool. Sending warm wishes and so happy for you to get such wonderful news. 
Best wishes to everyone else testing today and over the weekend xxx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Amazing news ACHopeful and kyliekool... So pleased for your both!!

*AC* I just scrolled back looking at your posts about spotting so I'm clinging on to them! I'm 9dp5dt now and after no spotting yesterday, but a bit on 7dp I've got some light pink again..
This is soooo difficult. So far, no red blood (tmi) and I think it may look light pink cos it's mixed with the progesterone!! More (tmi!)
Xx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Thankyou ladies. Still cautious but very optimistic! 

Kaninchen- spa break sounds perfect, you deserve it!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days xxxx


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

BFN😢😢


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ladies, I've been haunting this thread to see how my cycle buddies got on. 

AC_hopeful and KylieKool - massive congratulations! I just knew it would be good news for you both. The tests don't lie! So So thrilled for you both! Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies. 

Good luck to the rest of the ladies still to test. 

Xxx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Thankyou Juju. 

So sorry Penelope, it's such a tough journey. Make sure that you are being looked after today xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats AC Hopeful and KylieKool, you will have the best Christmas ever.

So sorry Penelope, although if you aren't bleeding you might still be pregnant. With my DD (admittedly 21 years ago) it said BFN until I was 6 weeks pg.

Also last year when I got a BFP for my miscarried baby, all the cheaper tests said BFN. I had a BFN from a cheap test and then a BFP from clearblue digital straight afterwards as I did not believe the other test.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey juju
I had hcg bloods and it's 0 xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Ladies, for the words of encouragement.  I'm still feeling down.  I have thrush (sorry if TMI) and I read that progesterone can reduce thrush because it inhibits its genes which explains why I never get it mid-cycle but always get it before my AF (progesterone withdrawal).  It got so bad I've had treatment for cyclic thrush from the gynaecologist (worked for a few months and now it's happening again). The only time I didn't have it recently was when I was pg last year so I'm taking my infection as a sign I'm not pregnant  

I also sometimes have this all over aching feeling in my abdomen, the kind you get with AF, but no cramps. Want to cry. 

Had trouble at work too. A client didn't like my work even though it was approved by my editors and now he's refusing to pay me so the editors gave the job to someone else. They aren't angry with me and thought it was good enough but I'm crestfallen over it, not just the money but the fact they didn't like it. Sometimes I get asked to change the slant or correct a minor issue but I have never had that happen to me before and I haven't asked why as I can't take any kind of criticism right now.

I want to just go to bed and sleep but I have more work


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry Penelope, that's crushing


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say Penelope I am so so sorry and thinking of you xxxx

Congrats Ac & kyliekool xxxxx

Atm.. 
Had another bfp today but still not 100% sure if hcg shot could still be seen. I'm now 10dp5dt and last shot was Friday.  
Praying it continues and stays  xx

Stay strong and positive juju.  Not over yet xxx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Penelope - so sorry, sending you virtual hugs. Take time to be kind to yourself and enjoy some treats, wishing you all the best with your next steps.

Juju - sorry you are feeling low and having a bad time with work, can completely understand you not being in the place to take criticism- IVF is so hard emotionally. I really hope all is ok and you can have a relaxing weekend.

Luckypea- congrats on your bfp  wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

*Penelope* - So very sorry to read your news. That is so hard, virtual hugs to you and give yourself time to let things settle. Hope you are somewhere you can just be yourself and supported. Take good care.

*Kanichen* - It sounds like a very good idea to book the spa. I hope the follow up appointment helps with any questions and thoughts about a way forward, but really good you can focus on celebrating something as lovely as your 10th anniversary. 
*
LuckyPea -* so pleased to hear you are still getting good indications. Sounds very promising, but I can understand you not being fully able to believe until test date. When is it officially? Did they give you a test to do? I guess you don't fly over for bloods but sounds like they make you wait a good while to be sure of it. Keeping everything crossed those blue lines get even stronger...

*JuJu74* - sorry you are so down and feel for you when work so difficult just at the wrong time. Have you long to wait until otd? Keep hopeful and although easier said than done, be kind to yourself and try to let the work things go over your head this time. You have so much going on, important to focus on you and give yourself a break, you know everything you are going through.

Here - I'm stressing a little over why my test date is so different to everyone else, will be 12dp2dt. Seems so early compared to others and last night when couldn't sleep, thought perhaps the dr thought it was best put me out of my misery sooner rather than later as perhaps didn't hold up much hope. I know that is illogical and it will be 2 weeks from EC but most people seem a lot longer than that. Maybe I should be happy it is sooner as I know it is hard not to test before, but just in night too much time to try to read into things. Also I wouldn't want it to be wrong either way if too early. Oh dear, need more sleep. Wish I could until results day! Deep breaths.

Happy afternoon to everyone else and hope you have lovely weekend plans to make the time pass. x


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Girlfullofhope- my test day is 12 days after transfer too so don't worry. I think they chose that day as my period would have been expected around that day. Could it be a similar reason for you? Xx


----------



## Hawkerdev (Feb 12, 2016)

BFN for me 

Have had a pretty horrid day, started with horrendous period pain first thing,but decided to still go and get my blood test to be sure.  And then a 'friend' who is aware of our situation called up to tell me she was pregnant and thought I should know, before telling me she knew exactly what I was going through as it took her four months to get pregnant!! I honestly don't understand some peoples thought processes.

My husband has been absolutely amazing today. Booked us both a massage tomorrow to take our mind off things. He is being sooo supportive and I'm heartbroken that in 10 years of being together today is the first time I've ever seen cry.

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have had BFPs today or earlier in the week. I am soo excited for you and hope all continues to go well. I've lurked on this site for quite a while and not felt brave enough to comment, but love the feeling of support from such a lovely bunch of people who actually do know what we all go through. 

Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Awwww Hawkerdev I'm so sorry. What a completely insensitive thing for your 'friend' to say. 

From your post it sounds like you and your husband have a very strong and solid relationship. Whatever your next steps are you can get through it together. Make sure you look after each other. Big hugs   xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hawkersdev. . Hunni, I'm so so sorry. Sending you and hubby a big hug. Totally understand what you're going through,  unfortunately a lot of people that haven't been through ivf just don't get it. 
Don't realise how hard it actually is.
Keep In touch hunni,  it will happen xxxx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*hawkerdev* I'm so so sorry to hear this. I can't believe your friend said that.. I think the trouble with people who haven't been in our situation will never understand it..  Look after each other this evening and your massage tomorrow .xx

*girlofhope* I always wonder why clinics do test days at different stages. I'm pretty sure though they wouldn't want to put you out of your misery sooner. That would make no sense at all on their part.. X

*luckypea* congratulations!

*juju* sorry about your work situation. It can often feel worse when we are on all these hormones too.... Easier said than done, but try not to worry to much. The client was probably being an ****.. Your editors liked it right?

*penelope* so sorry.. Look after yourself... This thing we are all doing is so bloody hard. 

*afm* I'm 9dp5dt and nearly tested today because of my spotting. I just want to be put out of my misery!! Spotting has stopped again, so could just be the pessaries.. But could it be my period trying to get through, but the progesterone is just stopping it? Anyway, I bought a FRER HPT and a Clear Blue Digital today. So I have 4 waiting for me when I eventually pluck up the courage in the next three days. May still stick with Monday..
Xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

no need for early congratulations for me ladies... I honestly just think it is the hcg booster shots, I really don't feel well and starting to feel nervous that it hasn't worked. I think the tests would be getting darker If It was bfp... so still time for me xxxx


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Evening all.

*Hawkerdev *- so very sorry for your bad news. It's rubbish and then the terrible timing of your friends phone call. I've also had someone before say something similar after a few months of trying, just absolutely no idea what it is like for years and all the stuff that goes with IVF. But we know and feel for you and wish you time to heal and it is so good you hold dear that close relationship with DH. Being in it together makes all the difference whatever the news. Hope the AF pains subside soon and the time together helps. There is still hope of things to come.

*LuckyPea *- can completely understand you being unsure but the fact you continue to get the lines must be a good thing. So hard I know to hope so much and still want to protect yourself against bad news, but hoping so so much these luckypeas are sticking nicely and that your OTD brings confirmation. In the meantime try with the positives and not to drive yourself crazy. Says me, I know.

*Mandymoo* - Loved that wiggling graphic! Hope you are doing OK. I know it is so hard second guessing what is happening. I'm finding this last few days so difficult and I can imagine you are itching to use those tests but don't want to too. I've had to not buy any, especially as seems so early to test with clinic I wouldn't believe it. Whenever you decide to do it though, I hope you get the good news and the bit of spotting has stopped in the meantime. Think your OTD also Monday, so like me a long weekend ahead. Hope you have good distractions planned and thanks for your comment about clinic and test dates.

Virtual hugs to all.


----------



## Blodwyn-P (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning all, its been a busy couple of days.

*Girlfullofhope* I'd like to say thankyou. You are so kind, your words of support and encouragement to everybody are heartfelt. Thankyou. 14 days seems about right for testing, the Dr prob knows that not many of us wait longer than 14 days! Fingers crossed for you.

*Penelope15 HawkerDev* sending you  IVF is so tough, people have no idea what we go through and how we feel. Keep your chin up and spend some time doing something fabulous, you deserve it.

*AC KylieKool LuckPea* eeeeeeeek! Massive congratulations to you all. Been thinking about you guys. Keep positive. WHOO HOO!

*Kaninchen32* Happy Anniversary! x

*MandyMoo* You can do it, get through this weekend. Its not over yet. You read lots of stories about people spotting and still getting their BFP so no negative thoughts here please!

Today is 9dp3dt. Been a bit tearful the last few days, I need to keep busy and focus on something else. Huh..easier said than done! I'm meeting my sister for lunch today so that's a good few hours filled! 
Hope everybody has a super weekend xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Morning Gorgeous ladies, how you all doing today?

so today I am 11dp5dt and my last 500iu trigger was a week ago, took another first response test this morning and it is slightly darker than yesterday.. still very hesitant to say the hcg is out of my system, but I am pleased to see the line finally getting darker. my official test day is Tuesday so I will continue to test daily to see any change. 

Blodwyn - hunni, hope you're okay. The 2ww is such an emotional rollercoaster, stay strong and positive, I am praying things work out for you xxxxx

Penelope & Hawker - Sending you both massive hugs again, thinking of you xxxx

Kylie & AC - how you doing ladies? xxx

Kaninchen - How you doing hunni? Enjoy your lovely day today xxxx

Girlfulofhope - thanks for your positive support hun, I am so used to having a negative result, having the hcg shots and seeing positive results just keeps me optimistic but I know it hasn't worked 4 times before so I just want to be 100% sure. 
How are you feeling? xxxx

Mandy- How are you today? Hope the spotting has stopped, its a very positive sign of implantation so I am hoping its all good news!! xxxx

Love and hugs to you all and anyonr I have missed xxxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all 

I'm afraid to join you but need the support. 

I'm 2dp5dt and already want to test ha

The 2ww is an odd one. Nothing to say really. Minor ovary area twinges that just make me google and wonder. Exercise, what shall I do. I'm sure our history has shown we have both tried the ' do nothing' and 'lead a normal life' approach and both have resulted in the same outcome so which is best?  My latest love is yoga, can I go, should I go but limit the twisty poses, I just don't know. My DH has turned into a control freak, last night we had a row over exercise.  Its tough waiting.  

Have you cut back on exercising in the 2ww?


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*curly* I have frozen my gym membership. They say best not to get your temp up too much.. I'm walking loads though...

*luckypea* the spotting has stopped again. If it was trying to be a period, wouldn't the progesterone be stopping it? I'm 10dp5dt now.... Hope your line keeps getting darker..


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Curly!

Congrats on being pupo and welcome to the 2ww!

I was advised not to do any exercise in the first 10 days after transfer not even yoga. This is my fifth cycle and the first time I have been advised so I am happy to try something different. 
I have just been going for light walks and dh has been doing all the chores! I love that!! make the most of your partner looking after you while you can! xx

Mandi - glad the spotting has stopped, AC mentioned she had spotting and she got bfp so stay positive! xxx


----------



## make a wish (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, new to this part of the forum. I had 2 early blastocysts transferred on day 5, and I'm now 4 days past transfer. And I need advice because I did a stupid thing today!! i tested today   i know it's stupid, and not reliable, and I don't know why I did it. A down moment maybe. But...there was a really really faint second line (definitely a squinter, but hubby can see it too). So now I don't know if it's real or just the trigger. I am 11 days past trigger today. I'm an idiot. Clear blue digital is negative but they are less sensitive so wouldn't pick up a v v faint positive anyway. Just dont know what to think!! I tested with early afternoon urine with a first reponse test. If I was my own mum I would be severely telling myself off right now...


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

Ah don't be hard on yourself why not test early anyway.  It can ease curisosity. So now you still dont know. Same boat as before. Wonder what the earliest you can test after a 5dt is anyway 

Yes I'm definately easing off the more aerobic exercise but I might try a gentle yoga session in a week.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies and hi to everyone new

Just a flying visit as I'm not that well. Will catch up later. 

My cramps have gone today, still 3 days to go till test date.  I had another migraine, really bad, spent most of the day in bed, but that is prob because I haven't been taking anti-migraine medicine since TTC this cycle.  Sore boobs last night but normal today. Think it'll be a BFN but there's always miracles I suppose.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations on all your BFP . I am waiting to hear from clinic next week to see if anything else I need to do before next round but no issue with me found 
Had Aqua scan and multiply blood screening . So not sure what else to try . 
Hoping out next try will be out miracle ... 
🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome to curlygirl and make a wish. Please don't be so down on yourself for testing. It's so hard on us anyway without beating ourselves up! It's done and although it's tricky to know more, let it help you feel positive and take a day at a time. There is lots on hear about testing early and polls people have done about when got positives, but always look for days post EC not transfer as that compares like. 

Regarding excise I've been really very gentle for first 5 or 6 days but I was a bit sore and it was over Easter so I could. Now still resting plenty and gentle walks. No rushing or lifting or scary films for me! I do like Pilates usually but just doing some of the breathing and nice stretches. 

LuckyPea - this sounds very very promising. I know a few days until otd but your plan sounds a good one and keep all those positive thoughts for this sticky lucky ones. 

MandyMoo - so pleased the spotting stopped. That is great news. Keep positive. I think our bodies all react differently to the progesterone so no hard rule about whether it would stop a bleed but everything to hope for. FX. Also thanks for your comment about test date. However I worked out AF would usually not come until next Sat or Sun and otd this Monday so can't be that. Guess that it is a blood test might mean it sooner. I'll ask when they take it. Thinking I'll not drink much before so it isn't diluted but perhaps blood doesn't work like that, ha ha. 

JuJu. - praying for that miracle and hoping you're feeling bit better. Rest plenty and focus on the positives. Easier said that done but it is obvious how strong you are. Only a few more days. 

Penelope - thinking of you and hope the clinic can work out more from your experience and suggest some things. I've been told before that your response to every cycle can give valuable info for future ones. Take good care. 

Blodwyn - you are very welcome! Sorry to hear you have been tearful. Me too but then quite grumpy too. I know it's the stress and hormones but seems to take more emotional energy up and annoying not sleeping well. Sweats last night. I know I'm on more progesterone than ever before so could be it. I thought I'd through myself into work but hardly done any. I know shouldn't feel guilty for it as weekend but means next few weeks will need to be more busy when perhaps I won't feel like it. Need to breath and know these few days are exceptional! 

Hi to everyone else and wish you a relaxing eve. X


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello,

Hope I can join! 

30.04.16 - Egg Collection: (9 collected)
31.04.16 - Call from clinic to say only 6 Matured Eggs
02.04.16 - Call from clinic in the morning to say only 2 of the 6 embryos were any good one was 6 cells and the other 7. They recommended we had the 2 good embryos transfer today. 

It is our first IVF cycle after 2 years of lets of testing, waiting, more testing and more waiting.

I'm really worried about the quality of the embryos - the embryologist didn't give us much information and just said one was 6 cells and the other 7. When I pushed to ask about the quality of the embryos she said there were signs of fragmentation and that's why they recommended we put them back in today.

We are both 29 years old and the reason for the infertility is low sperm count and motility - we thought it would be a straight forward IVF with ICSI case and are very surprised.

Are there any others who have fallen pregnant with 6 / 7 cells with a  day 3 transfer?


----------



## topazfox (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Pretty sure it's all over for me, started bleeding tonight and I'm sure it's too much just to be spotting.😥

I knew it was a long shot that my first cycle would be a success but I had started to feel pretty positive, had a couple of dizzy spells over the last couple of days and thought that might be a good sign. Was out for a family meal tonight when I realised so had to sit through dinner pretending nothing was wrong when I just wanted to burst into tears. 

This whole process is so hard going. Hopefully eventually it will happen for me but obviously it's not meant to be for now.

Good luck to everyone else who is still PUPO - hoping to hear some good news for someone soon xxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Evening ladies,
Thankyou so so much for your lovely messages. My head is still spinning in shock!xxx

*kyliekool* Congrats!!! Yay!! So pleased for you!! Good luck for OTD tomorrow...but a positive at this stage is a positive!xxxx
*GirlFullOfHope* Your posts to everyone are amazing!! Thanks so much for your messages on both threads! Re. your otd, the nurse at our clinic advised that 12dp5dt was the earliest date we could test at home and be confident that the result was accurate. So I'm sure if they're doing a blood test which is so much more sensitive you will get an accurate result!
*JuJu* Thankyou!!xxx Sorry you're having a tough time..that sounds a horrible situation at work. Especially with everything else you're having to go through at the same time xx
*Penelope15* Im so sorry  You're so brave to have waited for the phonecall. Lots of love xx
*Albator, * Welcome to the 2ww! Hope you don't find the waiting too eternal!xxxx
*Kaninchen* Glad you've had a date arranged for your follow up. Hope you had a lovely anniversary xxx
*MandyMoo12* I had spotting most days on and off from 5dp5dt. I was absolutely convinced that it meant bad news especially as it seemed to get heavier from 8dp-12dp..but always very light pink in colour. Even when last night it changed from light pink to a large dark brown droplet in the loo )really sorry if tmi) I knew it meant something bad. But when i spoke to the nurse today she said if it is light pink or brown then usually it is ok! Easier said than done I know! FX for you xxxx
*LuckyPea* So excited for you!! I really don't think there is any chance of it still being trigger shot!! Everything crossed xxx
*HawkerDev* So so sorry. Your DH sounds like such a lovely supportive man and together you'll get through this. Hope you enjoyed your massage today xxxx
*BlodwynP* You've made it past half way...in fact day 9 you're almost there..try to keep your energy levels up and keep busy...it really helps so much xxx
*CurlyGirl* Welcome to the group xx I've been for gentle walks each day of the 2ww, nothing too strenuous, nothing that involved too much tensing of the core area, no heavy lifting etc. But I think it is important to still keep fairly active to maintain good blood flow to the uterus xx
*MakeAWish* Welcome  It is really really early to test....but as you have had 2, day 5blasts transferred...your HCG could be higher than a single transfer...When is your otd? Maybe give it a few days before testing again xxx
*DownNotOut* Welcome  Did you have ET today? FX for you!xx
*Topazfox* SOrry you've had an upsetting evening. What colour is the spotting? When is you OTD?

AFM, otd today! Had bloods taken at the hospital and they called me 2 hours later to say HCG was at 1520!! So I'm so relieved...she said they look for anything over 100 to confirm BFP. First scan booked in for 14th April.. So another 2ww for me!! Still can't really take it in that we've been this lucky...too nervous to feel excited.
I talked about all the spotting to the nurse and she gave me 6 more cyclogest to take just for an extra bit of support...but she didn't seemed surprised or alarmed in any way that I'd been spotting for so many days...so please don't rule yourselves out ladies who have had some spotting!

Thanks again for all your support xxx


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Topazfox - just seen your post and so sorry you had such a shock and worse when your out and can't just react to it. Easy said I know but try to keep calm and see what happens by morning. It might stop and so many do have spotting but I know so hard when nothing to compare it to. It's so tough like you say but keeping everything crossed that tomorrow might be brighter. 

Welcome downnotout and well done for ET and being PUPO. Three dat transfer seems very common and if it helps our successful cycle we had a 4 and 5 cell put back so it sounds good to me. Each time we're been told the grade as well as cell but had to be careful as they can mean different things at different clinics. Hope you can relax knowing you've got them on board now in best place and with you a 2ww that goes fast!

AC- hopeful - amazing news, amazing result and so so pleased for you. Hope it sinks in soon. Are you still spotting? Relax and enjoy. We all need these good news stories. 

Sweet dreams to everyone else. X


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*girlofhope* sweet dreams to you!! 

*ac* wow your spotting does sound like mine. 7dp5dt I started, nothing on 8d, some on 9d and today 10d a bit more but stopped again and again. No bright red, all light pink. I'm so pleased to hear you blood test results. COngratulations!!! X

*topaz* what day are you on? I feel just like you, but have been desperately trying to hang in there. Don't stop taking your medication X

*downnotoht* there really aren't any rules... Good luck being PUPO..

Hope everyone else who I've missed is doing ok. I've decided I'm going to test in the morning. It's a day earlier than I originally planned. I will be 11dp5dt but I'm driving myself mad with this spotting.
Night all. Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## topazfox (Jan 24, 2016)

AC_Hopeful: Congrats on your BFP! Great news - wishing you all the best with your pregnancy.  

Mandymoo: I'm 9dp3dt. My OTD is Tuesday 5th but I'm sure it's not spotting as it is reddish and there's some there every time I go to the bathroom. Like you said, I'll keep taking the medication until my OTD but I'm sure it's over.  I think yours sounds more hopeful. Good luck with your test in the morning.😘

Girlfullofhope: Thank you. I think you and I had EC the same day if I remember correctly. Fingers crossed for good news for you on the 8th. Was going to pour my first glass of wine for a fortnight tonight as I was feeling really down but decided to hold off just in case there's some tiny chance. I'll see what the morning brings.  

This forum has really helped me over the last few weeks. Thanks to everyone xxx


----------



## Kyliekool (Dec 22, 2015)

Well ladies it's otd, BFP now confirmed on first response, clearblue digital and the hospital test!

Topazfox- don't give up hope yet. Lots of women have bleeding early on, it's surprisingly common. Hang in there xx

Mandymoo- good luck if you go ahead and test!

AC- congrats! Wonderful news and thankyou!

Downnotout and madameg- welcome! So many supportive ladies on here!

makeawish- don't beat yourself up, the 2ww does crazy things to us all

Luckypea and juju- how are you doing?


girlfullofhope and Blodwyn- hope you're hanging in there, not long now xx

curlygirl- nice to see you here from the PGD thread! I normally exercise quite a lot (running, bodypump, yoga), but haven't done any since I started to feel ill when stimming. Starting to miss it actually. I might go to one of my classes this week if the clinic say that it's ok, and let the instructor know in case there's anything that I shouldn't do. I probably won't run though.

Sorry if I've missed off anyone else, that's as far back as I can scroll!

Enjoy your Sunday ladies xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Kylie that is fantastic news hunni! I bet you are so over the moon! Hugs! xxx

I am okay, even though we were et buddies, I have to wait a little longer for my otd as I had hcg support in my luteal phase which was to act as a booster to help with implantation and to kick start my body. Even though my last injection was over a week ago I am still a little worried it could be in my system, but I have tested every day and think we have seen it drop and now the lines seem to be getting darker. but we did change the test to first response early tests.. otd on Tuesday so praying it continues to get darker.

I am so pleased its worked for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyliekool that's so wonderful. Congratulations!
Everything crossed for you luckypea xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I'm in shock right now! I've got a


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

YESS!!! Mandymoo12 I had a really strong feeling you would!!! Your spotting sounded so similar to mine!! Delighted for you xxz


----------



## Hollywood79 (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations to all those with good news, how exciting! I've been watching this board for a while, I'm now 6dp5dt and really don't feel anything! Fingers crossed for everybody


----------



## Suzy321 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mandymoo: that's brilliant news! Enjoy your day! 

Kylie: more great news. So happy you got your bfp. 

Congrats to everyone else and good luck for everyone recently joined. 

Afm: I've had a rough couple of days. Had more spotting Friday so did two tests both bfn. Spotting has continued off and on but still no af. 
Otd is tomorrow so I'll test again but have resigned myself to the fact it hasn't worked. Today I'm 16dp2dt so I'm pretty certain it would have shown up on my tests.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Mandymoo!  The sight of a BFP is amazing.

Congrats also Kyliekool and another congrats to AC Hopeful.

I'm out for this month, AF arrived today even though she wasn't due yet  

But I did know as I had a BFP last year and know the differences in the cycles.  

I am booked for a minor day case surgery soon so I have to get the date for that and then decide how to proceed. If it is soon, I will wait until it is done before I try again, if it is not for a while I could try again this month and then just postpone it if I turn out to be pg.  I'm not sure, will speak to dr on Thursday.

Good luck everyone else, I will sign off now.


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

MandyMoo - hooray! So so happy for you after so much worry. Phew. This is great news and it turns out you were just like AC-hopeful in the best way possible. Wishing you a very smooth pregnancy from now on. 

KylieKool - very happy confirmation. Phew. Hope you can relax into it now and enjoy. 

JuJu - so very sorry it is bad news for you. It's wonderful you are looking forward. Give yourself the time you need and hope the clinic has some positive suggestions for you and that your surgery goes well. Take good care. 

Welcome to Holywood89 - really hope this wait goes quickly for you and hope you are feeling ok. 

Topaz fox and Suzy - I have everything crossed that it might still be good news for you, especially since we have had so many pull round to good news when it seemed bad. I know it can be so hard so take extra good care and I think only a day or two until your test days so hope you feeling a bit better and that things have settled. 

I'm struggling a bit with this final day. Dreading each bathroom visit in case and nervous. Wanting to know but wanting to still be in the bubble. Umm. You'll know what I mean. So family visiting today and tomorrow a busy work day and likely to be late in it when they ring. Deep breaths. 

Wishing everyone a relaxing pm. X


----------



## Kathyliz (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Can I join this group pls? I've just had 2 blastocysts transferred today. I'm wondering how I'm going to survive the 2ww!

Kathy x


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

congrats Mandy hunni! Fab news!! wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Juju - so sorry hun, Its so unfair that we have to go through this time and time again at no choice of our own. I hope you can take some time for yourself and I pray next time will be the one for you, thinking of you hun xxxx

Girlfullofhope - I will be keeping my fingers crossed hun that the call is good news, I think it will be good news! xxx

Welcome Kathy & Holywood - hope the 2ww flies by for you both and it brings you good news xxx

suzy - praying its good news hun, hang in there I know the last bit is the worst as we want it so much.. really do hope it is good news xxx

Sending you all positive vibes and praying we get a good run xxxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Ladies,
Welcome* Kathyliz *congrats on being PUPO!!xx
*GirlFullOfHope* sorry you've had a tough day...It's amazing how we wish the 2ww away but just before otd we're dying to stay in the bubble a bit longer...I know exactly what you mean. What time do you go for your blood test?xx
*JuJu77* So sorry . I know you've been expecting the worst, but it can't make it any easier when AF arrives xxx
*Suzy321* Keeping everything crossed for you for OTD tomorrow xxx

Hope everyone has a nice evening. Hope you don't mind me still definitely visiting this board waiting and hoping for lots more BFP news from you all xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Not enjoying this 2ww at all.  Tested again today I know I'm nuts but I had a spare cheapie.  Negative. I'm only 3dp5dt. I can't help but wonder how soon I'd see a line if we get lucky. plus as we had two put back I wonder if the hcg being stronger would show earlier. Again all ifs 

I won't test now until next weekend as I need to buy some sticks. 

Twinges continue.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow CurlyGirl1225 don't feel too disheartened. 3dp is definitely too early to get a positive...but at least you know the trigger is out of your system now xx


----------



## melaniejoy82 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can I join please? This is my 2nd cycle of Icsi, and I had a 5day blastocyst put back on Saturday. Trying to keep my mind occupied, but it's so hard!


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, please can I join? My transfer was this morning. 7 cell embryo at day 3 grade 2. Hoping for the best!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Melanie/Blue

Welcome to the dreaded wait my transfer was last Thursday so im equally tapping my fingers wishing the days away


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hello ladies, room for one more on here? i had one 5 day blasto transferred today so am just starting out on the dreaded 2 week wait x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me joining very late. I've just been reading the last few posts and it's given me a lot of hope. Congrats to all who have had a BFP and really sorry to read about the BFNs.

I'm 4dpt I only had one embryo to transfer this cycle so they put it straight back on day 2! All my hopes are resting on this one shot which feels very different to my last cycle when I have 5 good embryos. I'm dreading the next 2 weeks - not sure how I'll get through it. Feeling cramps already!! My last FET resulted in a pg but it was ectopic so I'm on high alert for pains etc. Any advice on how to relax and take my mind off this appreciated!


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Just to update, I waited until my OTD bloods this morning and now had the call but a definite negative. 

Had really felt like it might be positive this morning. It is hard and will hope to feel hopeful about it again soon, but it is so much energy and emotion and money.Wishing everyone else lots of luck and strength for wherever you are up to. You're amazing. x


----------



## topazfox (Jan 24, 2016)

Girlfullofhope: I'm so so sorry to hear you got a BFN 😞. I have my OTD tomorrow but it's just a formality as I have been bleeding heavily since Saturday so I already know I have a BFN too.😥. This whole process is so exhausting in so many ways. Take care xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning all 

I'm sorry Girl and Topaz. There are no words for this rollercoaster. 

My madness continues 5dp5dt and tested negative. Feel tired, achy and my boobs are huge and painful from the progesterone. 

Oh yes I meant to say Asda have a First Response twin pack on offer at £6 this week.


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

*GirlFullOfHope* & *Topaz* I'm so sorry for your result...No words really that can make this any easier...but please do take time for yourselves to heal from this.. I hope you have lots of support around you. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Kathyliz (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm 2dp5dt and wondered if anyone has had symptoms this early. I'd love some nice reassuring symptoms right now! 

Also I had pregnl 1500 on transfer day and I'll be having another later today and on Thursday. Any idea when all of that will be gone? Don't want to get a false positive. 

Good luck to all other ladies on the 2ww

Kathy x


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi 

it's my otd and I got 2 positives and a negative  .. so I'm confused. Won't know until beta tomorrow xxx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*luckypea* Don't they say that a false positive is hugely rare so I think 2 would be almost impossible. Were they all the same brand? 
x


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

*LuckyPea* Was the negative on a less sensitive test? For 2 tests to pick up enough HCG to show a positive, I'd definitely trust them rather than the negative. When I went for my beta results, the nurse said if I'd had a bfp on hpt then the bloods would show positive too xxx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow I didn't realise I hadn't posted for so long in here and missed so much. 
Congratulations to all those with bfps and hugs to all those with bfns.

Today is my Otd and I got   on 3 tests


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey again!!

So well... the negative test this morning has now a faint line showing.. my hubby noticed it when I left for work this morning and came running down stairs to tell me when I just got home.

I have booked a beta for tomorrow... I know I have been getting positives daily but because I had the 3 extra hcg shots as a booster it has left me to think its just the hcg.

Can I ask those who had BFPs on hcg sticks... how dark were they on 14 dp5dt? Dark or faint? xxxx


Congrats Dolly! fab news! xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucky Pea I was looking out for you on the cycle buddies thread all day and thought the worst when you didn't post.  Delighted to hear you've got BFPs and I'm really wishing you all the best for your beta tomorrow. xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks Crystal - being hopeful and not getting excited.. think I won't accept it at all until a scan if beta comes back positive. xxxx  how are you?


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I know what you mean, it's not bad to be cautious but hopefully all will be good with the beta and as your husband found a faint line on the negative test I'm sure it's fine! 

I'm fine, getting excited for ET tomorrow!  xx


----------



## melaniejoy82 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm 4dp5dt ( is that it??!). Got sharp pains on the right side near my ovary yesterday and some af type pains, but they came and went...  I'm hoping this is good as implantation should start on day 3. After 5dt. 
I just keep remembering how horrendous my last bfn was last December, praying we get a bop this time!


----------



## Blodwyn-P (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
I'm out....  BFN at 13dp3dt. Started spotting this morning so did the test early, OTD is 8th. 
Next time is our last chance, DH has prostate cancer and we have only one vial left frozen. So its make or break for us next time. I'm going to forget this round and put all my energy into being as ready as possible for our last shot. 
Good luck to everyone else on 2WW xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello ladies, I'm only 2dp5dt and this morning have had some cramping and also pink spotting , now am a bit worried - has anyone else had this so soon after transfer ? This is my first IVF so don't know what to expect x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all
I continue with my mad testing. Do you count from time of transfer each 24hrs as a day? As my transfer was at 4pm I think I'm therefore 5dp5dt still today. 

I tested this morning and saw the faintest of lines barely visable but not seen on the last three days tests 

I'm remaining hugely cautious until I test again tomorrow or maybe tonight !


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Blodwyn sorry to hear about your BFN. You're doing the right thing in being positive and focusing on your next round. Keep believing it will happen xx

Does anyone know when it's safe to test after trigger shot? When is it supposed to be out of your system? I really don't know how I'll keep from testing until the 15th!!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I had my transfer 7 hours ago and I'm symptom spotting already.  
Is it possible for implantation to start the same day? I had a 5 day blastocyst that was already starting to hatch. About 20 mins ago I had 8 or 9 sharp pains down below. My cousin told me those sort of pains were her first pregnancy symptoms with her baby. Am I just being ridiculous?

I hope everyone is doing well. This 2 weeks will drive me crazy!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

good to see you on here crystaldaisy   youre not mad to be symptom spotting, i think everyone does it. i have had some dull cramps in low abdomen and also few sharper pains, im tring not to obsess about everyhint, as could be side affects of the pessaries. its gonna be a long 10 days tho!! x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm being ridiculous already.  I just noticed a funny mark on my hand, was wondering if it could be a symptom?  Oh no, that's where I walloped my hand off a door yesterday.    Ahhh, this is going to be a long 10 days.  I think I need to be sedated and just woken up on the 17th April.


----------



## Mangarosa (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello! 

I had 1 frozen blasto transfered on the 31St March and my OTD is a day after my period is due.
Since 2dpt, I'm having white creamy discharge,  on and off, sore boobs, sugar cravings and feeling very emotional. I'm not taking any medication as the doctor recommended a natural cycle this time. I had a fresh cycle which ended up in a early Mc,  at 6 weeks.
I'm wondering if anyone had any of the symptoms above during the 2ww,  specially the creamy discharge and still got a Bfp? Tww is nerve wrecking!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Manga

I had a transfer the same day and can relate to the sore boobs and sugar cravings only but I put the soreness down to progesterone. I swear I've got enhanced smell these last two days too.


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ladies can I please join. I had 5 day de blast transferred on 31st March. I did a preg test 6 days after and got a bfp (first response and clear blue digital came up preg 1-2,weeks). I done a clear blue test today (7dp5dt) and its a pretty strong positive. I had a bleed at 3dp5dt but assumed it was implantation bleeding but I have been spotting the past two days. Some red some pink and some brown, some red bits are pretty stringy (sorry tmi). I am so worried about a chemical pregnancy. On pant watch constantly  .  My periods would be due this Sunday so I am convinced they are trying to break through. Time is dragging.  Hoping to hear some positive stories. Thinking of everyone that has had a bfn on here xxx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

I am after abit of advice, I had day5 transfer(first cycle) and two days later my brother(who has anger issues) kicked off abit, he left my house slamming the door n sent me a nasty txt. I tried not to get too angry but I had a few tears n sat down in bed to calm down as my heart was racing. After that I was worried the rest of the day that I would have done any damage or prevented my embryo from attaching. on that same night I went to bed early and listened to some relaxation music to try and chill my body out.
Since then I'm trying to keep positive, I just hope I haven't prevented anything.
Please could anyone give me any advice?? Has anyone else got angry upset so early on post transfer? 
Thank u 😊


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi Neisy, i had a 5 day blasto transferred on 4th aprol and has some v light bleeding 2 days after so im also on pant watch at the mo, its the worst isnt it. espec as ( sorry for tmi) with the pesssaries i am getting occasoinal gushes of liquid and keep thinking oh no what if its blood. thats great news you got a bfp   try not to stress too much about spotting, i know a few peeps who have had spotting throughout 2ww and got bfp's and all fine x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one going crazy! 7 days til test day and I don't know how I'll get through next week. 

I was wondering if anyone had initially experienced sore boobs and then that symptom had gone away? Mine was so sore and massive after EC and for about a week but the last couple of days have gone back to normal. I was freaking out but read that it could be the HCG shot which is obviously leaving my system. Anyone else had that?


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

ive had that too* sophcol* and got straight on the google!!! i had sore boobs as soon as EC was done and i started taking pessaries, then last night in bed i thought hmm it doesnt hurt to lie on my side any more , and when i prodded them they didnt hurt! so i think its a standard side effect of the whole process. i hope so anyway! x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone

If 'we' are on pessaries and patches (Progesterone/Estrogen)  for lining support does this delay the onset of any period arriving at all?

Im at cycle day 26 and usually my cycle length is 27-28 days.  Ive got period pains today and a headache so feeling quite pessimistic about testing this weekend.

Cgirlx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks JWN78 that's good to hear! It's so weird isn't it - I couldn't even walk downstairs without them hurting before but now all fine. I think it's the one time that googling symptoms actually helped! Now I'm hoping the pain will come back. Feeling mild cramps today though so not loving that!

I meant to say M778899 - I'm sure your fight with your brother will not have had any adverse effect. I think sustained stress and upset might have an impact but not a short fight and if you feel calmer now it will be fine I'm sure.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Cgirl, It can delay your period. My first cycle it didn't and my period came before test day, but with my FET it didn't come until a day or two after I stopped the Cycolgest pessaries despite a BFN - I'm never usually late. Good luck for your test day.


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurance sophcol it's so hard not to worry about any little thing!!
I was aware my embryo would probably be at the stage of beginning to implant and I just worried myself that the short period of stress could have harmed that in anyway! I was a little worried for the rest of the day but I feel fine about it now much calmer.
U said ur test was in 7 days, r u counting today?is it on Thursday or Friday? My blood test is due Thursday! I'm praying I will get a BFP!
Whens everyone else due to test?
I also did get sore boobs and very bloated tummy after EC but both those symptoms have now settled for me and I am generally feeling much better! 
Just praying that little embryo is implanting for me


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

HI

Im testing in the morning eeek!

OTD is Monday but we just cant wait


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*M778899* Honestly don't worry about the fight, it won't have made any difference. Think of all the babies born to woman in severely stressful situations like those living in war zones, in famine, abused women etc! It's good to stay as calm as possible but that little blip won't have had any effect at all. Good luck! xx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank u crystaldaisy and yeah ur right when u put it like that, I also was thinking about the amount of women in 2ww who have probably have arguement a with their DH/DP etc just down to the stress of the whole thing.
I am going to try and completely relax for the rest of it now!
Good luck 🍀 for ur test curlygirl1225 u will have to let us know ur result!


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey JWN78

I have been bleeding all morning so not looking too good for me, still got 2 positive tests but thinking it must be chemical  fingers crossed for your test. Light bleeding two days after is a good sign of implantation. Good luck for the test. I kind of wish I had waited for otd as I have been all excited with the positive tests.  Not sure if it is even worth me going for blood test as it costs me £100  

M778899 don't worry at all it won't have affected anything.  I was a walking emotional wreck during my last 2ww stressed to the max and everything was fine xxx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks neisey the reassurance has made me feel little more relaxed now.
I hope everything is ok for u with the bleeding! When is ur OFT meant to be?
I've not had any light bleeding?hope this isn't a negative sign!?


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I join you ladies. I had a fet on Tuesday 5th april and im going insane symptom spotting all the time. But I don't really have anything  now and again I had littke twinge in my stomach but other than that nothing. This is my 2nd fet and im so scared of it not working. 
X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

No, not everyone has implantation bleeding!  So don't worry about that.  I'd say less people have it than don't. x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

M77889 my test day is Friday 15th - is that the same as yours? I don't go in for a blood test. At Kings they just ask you to test at home. Seems weird as I think most people seem to have bloods done as well. I'm really hoping these cramps go away. Seems too early for period pains so hoping could be implatation pains. I'm 7dp2dt so might be too late for that!

CGirl good luck in the morning.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

*sophcol * my clinic doesnt do bloods either, i just have to test at home and call the result in. my otd is 16th.
*
neisy* im sorry to hear youre still bleeding  i really hoe it resolves itself and is not a chemical bfp x
*
M778899* i only had very pale pink spotting 2 days after trnafer. but the docctor did tell my during my tranfer that she had accidentaly caught a capillary when putting the tube in and that i might ge a little blood from that.

*curlygirl*, good luck for your test eek, fingers crossed!

*Mangarosa * good luck for your test too - when is your otd? x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ah ok thanks crystaldaisy and JWN78!

Sophcol my test day is the Thursday so day before yours. Seems so close but yet so far away I'm sure u feel the same! It's probably just different clinics protocols for wether u do the test at home or have a blood test done there


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

i will be sending positive vibes your way *M778899* for good news x

and hello *dream come true * you had your traqnsfer the day after me, so does that make your otd 17th ? x


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

JWN78 Hello and no I test the 18th. Can't understand how we all have different waiting times to test. Apart from a little bit of back ache now and again I don't have any symptoms. No cramping or anything like that x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you so much JWN78, sending positive vibes to you too!!
Dream come true I also have no symptoms, I am now 3d post transfer and I had a 5dt I think everyone is different so I don't think we should worry about not having symptoms at this stage.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi dream come true and M778899 , ive not had any symptoms bar the odd tummy twinges and sore (.)(.) - and i get those for the week before af anyways, so is no different to a normal month for me! i think id rather have nothing because at least then i would be feeling slightly different to my normal pre AF feelings grrr. x


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have any sore (.)(.) and im not bloated either. It's my last chance so ive got all my dreams and hopes on the last embie sticking. Had a scratch too.  My friend had twins and she said she felt like af was on way even after her test day too 
X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Wishing you the best of luck on your last chance.  I had the scratch too.  I have sore (.)(.) but they've been like that since before my transfer!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

I did have sore boobs and bloated but both settles after my transfer so I now just feel normal! I'm trying not to worry, I've heard of people having no symptoms and still getting positive test! Fingers crossed for you!
Everything is hard not to worry about and over analyse isn't it! X


----------



## Albator (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ladies. Feeling a bit silly today. Today I'm 8dp3dt (1 grade b 8-cell, 1 grade a compacting 8 cell and 1 grade b 6 cell). Yesterday at 7dpt I did a HPT and got a BFN. I know it was silly of me but I convinced myself I should test out the trigger and also secretly hoped to get a BFP having transferred 3 decent embryos. if I still had some symptoms I wouldn't be so anxious but all day today I have had nothing. All my symptoms subsided today such as dizziness (and a weird out of body feeling I get when preg) and breasts almost back to normal size I feel like I know it hasn't worked. Sorry for being on a downer but just wanted to know if anyone else has been in same position and still gone on to have a positive beta on OTD? Thanks


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello ladies. Just wanted to ask if a quantitative beta hcg blood test is conclusive at 13 dpo.. If it's a negative then it sure is a negative?? Or should I wait till 14 dpo??!!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning all

OTD is Monday 11th

However i tested today so i wouldnt wish the weekend away. 

BFP !!!

Ive been here 5 times so not getting to excited but!!!!!!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh that's amazing!  Congratulations.   Relax and enjoy your weekend now. xx

does anyone know how long it takes for Ovitrelle to leave our system?  I did my trigger shot on Wednesday 30th March and it was 250 units.

Thanks!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
*Hi curly girl * nice to see you on this thread. 
May I join you? I had an ET of a top grade 5 day blast today from DE. We froze the remaining top grade blast. This was a difficult decision for me as on my last cycle we transferred one ( chemical pg) and froze the other which didn't survive the thawing process. But the donor was 26 and proven and I'm 43 and with a 40% chance of twins at my clinic I didn't want to risk it. The doctor advised a double transfer, she wasn't my normal doctor it being Saturday, but the doctor I've been with all along has always advised me to do SET. 
So the 9 day wait begins.....each time I've transferred I've had a BFP but then mc. This time I'm on clexane and aspiring, hopefully that's the key.

Good,luck to you all, baby dust all round.
I missed who the moderator is. Is it Sharry? Can you add me please Sharry. OTD is 18th April.

Lisa


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oops sorry Sharry. Just realised you don't have a results thingie at the top of the thread.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I can add one if you want x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes please *Sharry*


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm 8dp 5dt today - a natural fet. So I am on no medication. My boobs have been real sore and heavy last two days anyone else got this? I've never had a bfp this is my 7th attempt! Xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Could be a sign   when's your test day?


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away a few days - just been trying to get my head around things.

Did another test this morning and again received a positive yet much lighter than previously and then AF arrived so I can now officially say its over for us. 

I would just like to thank everyone for the support over the passed few weeks, it has certainly helped me to cope. 

I wish you all well throughout your journeys and pray that all your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that *Luckypea*, a chemical pregnancy is so bloody cruel. look after yourself and hubbie.


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Test day is Tuesday caved in today and done a frer light positive and now I don't know if it's preganyl  
I'm 9dp5dt
Last preganyl was Tuesday 
None the wiser !


----------



## Kathyliz (Jan 8, 2016)

Aargh Cupid I feel for you. I really really really hope that's your bfp!!! Surely pregnl would be gone by now otherwise how would blood test on Tues be reliable? Will you test again to compare lines or wait until Tues?    

Kathy x


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Done a clear blue digtal first thing this morn - not pregnant -
Must of been preganyl


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Pregnyl can show up on sensitive tests up to 10 days. With bloods you would always bear that in mind an recheck 2 to 3 days later. 

Take an hpt of the same kind and brand every day and use urine of same daytime (always FMU or always afternoons). Lines should darken day by day. If not it's the Pregnyl showing. 

Did you take an digital with or without week prediction? The later are the more accurate.


----------



## Kathyliz (Jan 8, 2016)

Cupid clear blue aren't as sensitive as frers and I've heard the digital ones are even less sensitive. Is your blood test tomorrow? Fx there may still be some good news x


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi all     Im a new poster , although i've been around a while just reading peoples stories and have learnt a lot of useful tips. We're on our first cycle of IVF and currently day 1 post transfer . Wanting to wish every the very best of luck !!


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Luckypea I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. I had a chemical pregnancy last year, it's horrible! Look after yourself. 

In terms of testing early I am so tempted as I've had cramps on and off all weekend and stronger today - I'm sure it's period pains - anyone else experiencing this? I've been here before I think I know what's coming. Although I have had some nausea on and off also - ahh! This is too much.  

I've heard First Response are the most sensitive tests btw


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been crampy this weekend sophcol and have had spotting as well, I'm 7dp5dt now and trying unsuccessfully not to stress as AF would be due tomorrow so am praying it's not that coming x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

JWN78 it's so horrible isn't it. It feels exactly like period is coming - I think mine would be due on weds (14 days from EC right?). I'm praying it stays away. Will you test early? I'm 10dp2dt so i think I need to wait, although the Ovitrelle was 14 days ago this evening so I'm guessing should be out my system? Lots of luck - praying it doesn't come!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi guys I'm also getting a feeling but it's not like cramp but the feeling I would normally get before Af comes. It's not all the time though it comes and goes! I'm hoping its a positive sign and not Af!!
I am not 7dp5dt and due to test Thursday!! Im just praying! X


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm due to test on Friday but I think I might have to on weds! Would have to do it secretly though as my husband doesn't want me to test early!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

My partner is working away start of this week which I'm finding it hard him not being here but he is back wed night n I also asked him if he thought we should test early but he said no, don't tempt fate leave it until the Thursday then we know it's definate, so I'm just gonna be strong and go with that!
I don't think there is a right or wrong tho cos other people test early! x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I tested way too early yesterday evening at 4dt5dt and got a BFN.  If you can hold on at all, don't test early because I got myself so worked up and upset last night and I'm convinced it hasn't worked now.  I was hoping for a faint line, but it was a very clear negative.    My OTD is next Sunday.


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Aw crystaldaisy I am so sorry to hear that u have got so upset after that test, but there is a big chance that it was only BFN as it was too early! Fingers crossed for u that is the only reason and when u have ur OTD is it a positive one x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sure that's just too early Crystaldaisy, don't get upset. You guys have convinced me - I will try and wait. I just really wish these pains would go away, I think I would feel more positive then! I know it's pointless to test early as either way it's not conclusive!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Atleast u will then know for definate sophcol! Fingers crossed for u too!
Do u feel ur cramping is worse depending on what u r doing that day?im not sure how much people have been doing during this 2ww, I tried to take first couple days easy but still did some cooking, over weekend I've seen a friend and been out for lunch both days with my partner and I felt when I had been out n about doing more I had more cramp!?either that or it's a bigger meal filling me up n giving me some cramp! I have rested in between so I'm not pushing myself though! X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea, I'm hoping it was just too early but I really hoped I might get a faint positive to reassure me something was happening in there.  If I have tests in the house I have to use them!  I don't keep any for that reason, but the clinic gave me one on Wednesday. 

I've been reading online and most people say it is too early and there are a lot of stories of women getting a bfn on day 4, 5 and 6 and a BFP after.  It's just so hard to remain positive after a BFN, so deffo don't test early!!


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, I have been reading this thread over the weekend, I had 2 grade 2 embryos transferred on day three (1st April) and my test date was this Friday, I started getting a bit of spotting on Saturday and then more Sunday and this morning it was quite a lot and quite red so contacted my clinic and they said to increase to 3 cyclogest per day to see if that will stop the spotting. 

I would advise that if you do get any spotting and it gets worse, call your clinic straight away as I think I should have called sooner. 

I'm trying to hold it together as I'm at work but just feel so depressed! 

Good luck to all ladies testing this week. X


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for that clare1984 , at the moment mine is just very light brown/pink but if gets any heavier I am going to ring the clinic , my EC was Wednesday 30th too so I would be due on Wednesday as well . My otd is Saturday , my positivity is wavering a little I must say x

Crystaldaisy I hope you're not stressing too much over your bfn Hun I've seen lots of stories where peeps have tested super early and got a bfn which turned into a bfp , I know what you meant about wanting to see a tiny second line tho, I've never ever had one in all the tests I've done so am desperate for a positive , 5 more days to hold out till otd feels like a lifetime ! X

I hope everyone else is ok and not been driven mad by the 2ww x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

What are people doing to pass time? It is a VERY long wait! My OTD is exactly 2 weeks after my EC, some people's seem to be different to that that? Does anyone know why? X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

JWN78 I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard!  I went out and bought more tests at lunch time.  I know I shouldn't keep testing early, but if it's going to be a BFN on OTD on Sunday I want to be fully prepared now.  I just know I won't last a week now after the BFN yesterday!  I need to try and get some kind of reassurance.  I'll do it with FMU next time, maybe tomorrow morning as that will be 2 days later, or I'll try and wait til Wednesday.  

Your spotting sounds really reassuring though.  I'd like to have a bit or just any kind of clue that things might be happening in there!  I feel absolutely nothing, not a dot os spotting and even the sore (.)(.) are going away! xx

M778899 I wish I could help.  I'm really struggling and am filling my time with googling and driving myself crazy!
Did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer?  That might account for the differences in ODTs. xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm the same, the days seem endless! Work takes my mind off things , but am off today cos the cramps and no sleep last night so thought I had best rest and try and relax. I don't like having the constant spotting/discharge, makes me really stress that it's just a precursor to AF arriving in full flow. My (.)(.) have completely stopped hurting too x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Crystal daisy I had a 5DT , I would atleast wait til Wednesday if ur gonna re test but obviously ur best doing what u need to, espically if it's driving u mad. Hope ur ok. 
JWN78 I've not had sore (.)(.) at all, slightly have a pre period feeling but not cramps every now and again but like I said it's more later on in the day or if I've been out or doing something. I think every could have different symptoms and some none and don't think there is any definate signs anyone will have a BFP OR BFN X


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi - I used 2 frers yesterday but positive. 5 days on from preganyl this was. 
Today a clear blue digital with indicated was today with fmu. 
I've just tried a 25ml strip one and it's negative. 
So definitely was the preganyl! 
Oh well that's 7 tries! Don't know if I'll try again. Fed up x


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

That meant to say 2x frer yday bfp
Clear blue digital with indicator negative. 
Just tried 25ml cheap strip negative. 
I'm out


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

M778899 Yea, I'll try my best to stick it out til Wednesday.  My OTD is 16 days from EC.  I'm not sure why all the clinics are different! xx

Cupid87 When is your OTD?x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

I had promised myself I wouldn't google as much and would be calmer this time as I've done this a few times already but it's all flown out the window! I'm working from home today which is always harder, I'm in the office the next couple of days and hoping time will go by quicker. 

Don't rule out anything until OTD as you never know - my friend got a BFN on her due date and then BFP a week later as she still hadn't come on.


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Otd is tomorrow. 
All I've ever had is 6 previous failed cycles - so I think I know this is the end. 
Good luck to the rest of you don't read into anything as I've been on no medication and have lots of symptoms. Sore boobs cramps back ache. 
And bfn x


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

Help! Is it possible to be bleeding four days before my test is due and still be pregnant   Our clinic advised we increase the pessary dosage but I am fearful the worst has happened. In need of some miracle stories ..............


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Helen try not to panic just yet. Is it like your normal period or still spotting? I know from reading forums that lots of people have a significant amount of bleeding and can still be pregnant. If it carries on maybe ask the clinic if you should test early? Hoping for the best for you xx


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am 8dp3dt and have really bad pain on my lower back. I have had stomach cramps all week but they have only lasted a short time 10 - 15 minutes but this back pain has lasted the last 5 hours and is becoming unbearable

I have had paracetamol for the first time since the embryo transfer in the hope the pain goes away. I had a white / creamy discharge 6dpt but no other spotting.

If the paracetamol do not do the trick I will call the clinic in the morning . The pain is becoming too much


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

helenc-G i have been bleeding since saturday - not like AF, much paler and diluted, but has been everyday,im 8dp5dt today, ive rang my clinic and am waiting on them calling back. try not to worry, there are lots of stories of peeps bleeding and still being pregnant. x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have also heard spotting can be normal and I guess the clinic will give the best advice for those worried.
I had previously got a slight heavy feeling in my uterus on/off for couple days, I have then had slight cramp yesterday but it wasn't too painful or uncomfortable. Today I haven't had many feelings in my tummy. It's hard to not keep waiting for some signs tho!!
Due to test in 2 days tho!! Fingers crossed!! 
Good luck to those testing also this week xx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Also downnotout dos ur pain settle with paracetamol? 
Is ur discharge not from the pessarys? X


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've just been to the clinic re the bleeding and I'm glad I did as they said it can be common in ivf and they have given me progesterone injections to take as well as the pessaries , which they said should stop the bleeding .

M778899 your otd is the day before mine ! Not long to go now thank god!!!!! X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Some of you might know I tested early yesterday and this morning and got a faint BFP.  I’m not due to test until Sunday!  I’m starting to worry now that the HGC from the Ovitrelle could still be in my system.  I took my trigger shot on 30th March at 8.30pm, so nearly 13 days ago.  Does anyone know how long it takes to leave, or have experience of this?

Thanks, hope everyone is ok and coping with the wait!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Not long to go at all now !!! JWN78 😊
I'm glad ur clinic have given u something more to take, I'm glad they have settled ur mind too!! It's so strange we all have different symptoms!? X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

JWN78 said:


> I've just been to the clinic re the bleeding and I'm glad I did as they said it can be common in ivf and they have given me progesterone injections to take as well as the pessaries , which they said should stop the bleeding .
> 
> M778899 your otd is the day before mine ! Not long to go now thank god!!!!! X


Brilliant, I'm glad everything is ok! I've read the progesterone injections are much better than the pessaries, so it's great they're started you on them.


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, the paracetamol helped but it was a really painful night. I am feeling a lot better today. The white discharge was not so worrying and it was a small amount and it seems fairly common?

I still have pains for a short time in both my lower back and stomach but thankfully it's not as bad as last night.  I have 3 more nights to wait before test day. 

My husband is eager to test before Friday but I am too scared to test - even on Friday! 

Wishing everyone lots of luck.


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Crystaldaisy I'm not sure how long the trigger shot stays in ur system for at all!? I'm glad u have a faint positive, hopefully it's an indication and it will get stronger x


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks All

The bleeding is like full blown AF now but until I test I will try and keep hopeful - there is nothing else we all can do.

Our clinic says we should increase the dose of pessaries to stop it which we did and it didn't work. Two embryo's were transferred and I am not sure if that makes any difference. It definitely is not spotting so our ship may well have sailed.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

When is your OTD Helen?


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

This Friday. They recommend still taking the pessaries and then testing still which I will do but I guess i am preparing for the worst and hoping for a miracle!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

*helenc-g* im keeping everything crossed for you hun for friday x

*m778899* i am so glad i called my clinic this morning,i was in such a tizz beforehand.even tho im dreading these flippin gargantuan injections, it feels like a positive step. although my clinic said their policy is to continue progesterone support up to 12 weeks!! so     if i get a positive result on sat ill have to continue with both pessaries and injections for weeks!!

*crystaldaisy* i red the injections are better too, even if they are way more painful than shoving pessary where the sun dont shine!!! did you do a second test today? was the line any different? x

good luck for everyone testing this week!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi *JWN78*, yea I did another test this morning and the line was a little darker with FMU, but I'm starting to worry that it could be the Ovitrelle trigger shot. It's 13 days ago, so I hope not. I read online it takes up to 10 days to go away, but this afternoon I found somewhere saying 14 days.

I just called the clinic and asked how long the Ovitrelle would stay in my system and she said 7-10 days. So I told her I did a test and it showed up positive and she just said I'm only allowed to test on test day. I said I know, and I will call up with my results on test day, but I just wanted to check if it's likely to still be the Ovitrelle and she said yes! I said you just told me it lasts 7 - 10 days and this is day 13. She just said she couldn't discuss anything until my test day so I'm none the wiser really.

I'm hoping because the line was a little darker this morning that it means a true positive but then it could be because I used FMU this morning, but did the previous test at night yesterday. Hopefully if the line is darker again tomorrow I'll be more reassured. The perils of testing early!!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

oooh thats a good sign was a little darker crystaldaisy! i cant believe you rang your clinic and told them you had tested early hahahahaha !!! is your OTD sunday? x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea, Sunday.  I don't think the nurse really understands my accent she just tries to get me off the phone!  I always ask them too many questions.  I bought more tests today at lunch time so I'm already looking forward to doing one in the morning.  I had such a vivid dream last night about pregnancy tests.  I was in a caravan with my mother in law doing loads of them and my dad was going crazy that I was pregnant lol. Just like he would have been about 20 years ago. 

Aren't you testing on Friday?  Are you feeling a little more confident after being at the clinic today? x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all

Has anyone used a digital test with the sole intention of checking they are still growing ? 

Did you leave it a week apart for each?

Just thinking it might keep me calm


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi *CurlyGirl1225*

Have you already had a positive test? Do you mean do a digital each week to see it progressing from 1-2 weeks to 2 - 3 weeks?


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*CurlyGirl1225* I just looked back at your posts and saw you got a BFP a few days ago. My cousin was just saying to me yesterday that when she just got pregnant that's what she used to go for reassurance. Just bear in mind though there will come a time when the HGC is too high and you might get negatives. xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Yes thats what i meant. Thank you.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, I'm back again. Had OTD for my first IUI on April 1st, but my period came three days early. Now I had my second IUI today and OTD is April 26, 3 days before my 36th birthday.

3 follicles, 20 millions sperms and hopefully a New Year Baby will be the result. Ovulation on my right side (2 follicles) was last night, I think, and today it was my left side, so timing is just fine. I think I was inseminated too late in my last IUI.

These two weeks will be so long. With my son I could test positive after 9 days and I know I will end up testing early, so I also test very early to make sure the trigger is gone. Took five days last time.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh that's interesting Bouje that it only took 5 days for the trigger shot to leave your system. I really want to test early (otd fri) but I'm so worried about getting a false positive. 

My cramps have eased slightly but there is still lots of uncomfortable things going on down there!

JWN78 I'm glad you've got the injections-even if it is hideous injecting!

Good luck to everyone testing this week-I cannot wait for this week to be over!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just successfully managed the first progesterone injection without DH passing out, yay!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*Bouje* what did you trigger with last time? I did 250 of Ovitrelle and I'm worried it might still be in my system and giving me my BFPs. I took it 13 days ago. x

JWN78 Well done!!! How bad was it? xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

REALLY PAINFUL    stings like u wouldn't believe crystaldaisy


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh no you poor thing.   Have something nice as a reward. Just focus on how much better the injections are for the embie.


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

crystaldaisy It was also 250 microgram Ovitrelle. I tested on day 3, the day after insemination and it was only very  little positive and two days later it was all gone.

When did you start testing?


----------



## Sporty Spice (Jan 11, 2016)

JWN78, I am having to have the additional progesterone injections (since the blood test before my EC, I'm today 1dp5dt). Are you having to do one injection in the morning & eve? The clinic has me on Progynex. I'm on my own so been doing the buttom injections on my todd. You soon get use to it if your fella really does have issue. I'm scheduled to keep with the injections along with the 3 side pessaries a day up until OTD and then just go with the pessaries alone. Is that the same with you? It's made me a little worried for when I stop but think I will book in for a blood test a week or so on from OTD & email my clinic, that's of course if I'm lucky enough to fall pregnant.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey sporty spice , I'm on 3 lutigest pessaries a day and now one progesterone injection in the evening , my clinic said I'll stay on both for another 8 weeks if I get a positiv result on otd this sat as I've had light bleeding since Saturday so they said my progesterone was a bit low . How do you manage to do an injection into your butt cheek?? Especially one that size - you're braver than me ! x

Crystaldaisy the mr has gone out to buy me ice cream and himself chocolate for the shock- he can't even look at needles on telly so it freaked him out ! Xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Bouje that's really reassuring. I did a test on Sunday night (4dp 5dt) that was negative but it was a cheap thing the hospital gave me so I'm not sure how sensitive it was. When I think back it's possible there was the faintest blue haze in the window but I took it as a negative anyway. Then I did one last night that was a faint positive and another this morning (at 6dp5dt and 13 days past the trigger)and it was also a faint positive with a slightly darker line than last night. Surely if the trigger was gone for you at 5 days it still couldn't be in my system at 13 days? I'm hoping! Xx

JWN78 Lol I was thinking you definitely need some pralines and cream tonight xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Crystaldaisy They sold out of pralines and cream waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! I got salted caramel instead. And he bought me a bag of boost bites bless him. Bum still throbbin tho sob!


----------



## Sporty Spice (Jan 11, 2016)

JWN78 Yeah I thought my clinic had sent me back to the hotel (treatment abroad) with the wrong needles so it was a shock. I inject the top part but of course you know you're going into muscle as it's almost a two layer process if you get my drift. Goes in relatively easily to begin & then a little more with gentle force.

Thankfully the clinic picked up the lowness on levels before EC otherwise my cycle may have but cut short & now levels are what they should be (so I understand anyway). Well, just wanted to let you know, you're not on your own.

Arnica gel has also helped for me on the injection points.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

JWN78 Oh I love the salted caramel one too. I'm wanting ice cream now! Even though I ate a big tub of pralines and cream on my own on Sunday night.

I bought a Victoria sponge cake on the way home so I'll have to make do with that.   

Enjoy the ice cream, you deserve it! xx


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

Crystaldaisy Since you tested negative earlier, I think your positives are likely real positives. Congratulations


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I really hope so Bouje! thanks. xx


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey sorry not got back I've been having such a stressful time! Last week I done pregnancy tests from 8dp5dt and they were all strong positives.  The clear blue digital was preg 1-2 weeks. My official test date wasn't until yesterday but I started bleeding badly so got a blood test on Saturday which came back at hcg200. The clinic here said it was very low and therefore I stopped my medication progesterone and cyclogest after the result. I emailed my clinic in Madrid to let them know and as it was the weekend I didn't hear from them until today. Over weekend i have had terrible bleeding with clots! It's a bit better today. Madrid then said to me why have I stopped meds as 200 was a really good result? I explained about heavy bleeding but they said I must get another test. I then done a clear blue digital which came up at preg 2-3 weeks and therefore called the early preg unit. They done a blood test and said my hcg is 457 I am so confused by it all but I know there is no way I can be pregnant with all this bleeding. I had accepted and moved on from it all booking a holiday yesterday and entered the race for life now I feel so upset and confused. Madrid have advised me to go back in medication and I have to get test on Thursday. Sorry for huge post I'm just feeling but lost at the moment. Sorry for not getting back to any personal posts I haven't been on here for few days xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*neisey* please don't stop taking your Meds. Your tests are all telling you, you are pregnant. Your HCG levels are doubling. The progesterone should help keep the bleeding down. Everyone has different HCG levels.. Hang in there a bit longer.  X


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

I thought I"d jump on here - had my ET (frozen) yesterday so OTD is 22nd. I have a terrible cold and no sleep last night due to my 12 month old boy, so am struggling to feel positive, but I've been using the Zita West meditations and they are awesome! So - will have a read now and catch up on all of you  

Neisey sorry about your confusion there, how frustrating! I had a big bleed with my first BFP and now we have our son, so it doesn't necessarily mean it's over specially with those test results. I seriously thought it was all over there was so much blood but no! so hang in there!

x


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Mandymoo and Jojonz hopefully I will get more answers tomorrow from the blood test! Madrid told me to have bed rest with a 22 month old that's a laugh! Jojonz hope you got a better sleep last night! The weather is absolutely awful hear in Edinburgh some sunshine wouldn't go a miss it always makes me feel a bit happier xxx


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

We have just tested tonight as neither of us could sleep (test date was  meant to be Friday). We got a faint positive line on the cheapie pregnancy test the clinic gave . The line is faint but it's clear a line is there! Hoping it's not a false positive. Have googled 'faint line on pregnancy test' and it seems every article is saying even a faint line is usually definitely a positive.

Will purchase a clear blue test in the morning. Is clear blue the best?  I think I will end up buying several different till my mind is at ease.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

*downnotout * congtatulaitons! a positive is a positive no matter how pale the line is  

there must have been something in the air last night as i also couldnt sleep and at aroung 3am, when 10dp5dt i finally caved in ant took a test and got a BFP!  when is yout OTD?

I used clear blue and got a definite positive, but when i woke this morn the cross had faded loads, i googled it (of course) and that appears to be fairly common woth clear blue. ive read a lot of good things about first response tests.

while i thought i would be delightes with my BFP, and i really am, the blasted pale pink bleeding has returned this morning after one day stopping, so now im in a flap and stressing about that again. it seems theres always something!


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations on your positives ladies! 

Jwn78 how many days were you bleeding for? Did the progesterone injections help? 

I caved and did a test yesterday and got bfn 😔 Official test day is tomorrow and will do a test just in case but I don't hold out much hope, I was bleeding since Monday, it has eased up a lot today but I'm thinking cos There's none left or maybe cos I increase to 4 cyclogest per day, it is finally working! 😂


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

im sorry you have got a bfn claire1984   still test again tomorrow, you never know. i have been bleeding since last saturday and have had very light/dilute brown/pink with the exepction of yesterdat when there was none. back again this morning tho and a was a bit more pink than had been.


----------



## butterfly2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello everyone I am new to this site and slightly going out of my mind at the moment. I am 9dp5dt this is my first transfer and it was a fresh blaso and yesterday afternoon I started to get a very light/watery brown/very light pink discharge sorry if tmi. I have a a few period type cramps that last a few minutes and then go and my boobs are really really tender and seem to be getting more tender everyday. I am worried that it hasn't work, I took a hpt 7dpt and it was negative and I'm to frightened to take on today incase it's the same again. Has anyone else experienced this and gone on to have a positive result? 

Thanks

Francesca


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't but lots of people have.  JWN78 and AC_Hopeful both have had that pink discharge and went on to have BFPs just this week and last so don't panic.  Maybe ring your clinic as they may up your progesterone as they did for JWN78.  Also 7dp5dt was still very early to test so definitely don't rule yourself out based on that!  Good luck. xx


----------



## butterfly2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you, feel a little more at ease now. I only used a cheap test from morrisons so not sure how reliable they are for such an early test. I contacted the clinic today and they said to get my progesterone levels checked if I have a hcg blood test. I thought the ivf would be very difficult but mentally this is the worst I can't get it off of my mind and I'm even dreaming about the result so I seem to be driving my self even more up the wall lol.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*butterfly* I had spotting 7dp5dt, 9 and 10dp5dt and I got a BFP. In fact, I have spotted since then too... But you might need to up your progesterone, that's what I was told to do.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hey *butterfly2016*, i have had dilute/watery brown and pink spotting/discharge since saturday. i spoke to my clinic and they have put me on progesterone injections as well as the pessaries i was alteady on. ive still got a bit of pink spotting but at the mo it does seem lighter. i did my first HPT this morning and was positive, im 10dp5dt, so testing on 7dp5dt may be a little early, i would give it a few more days before testing again. speak to your clinic about your concerns, mine were really good and got me in straight away for a blood test to check my progesterone levels x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*butterfly2016 *I know, Physically I found it all fine but mentally it's awful!


----------



## butterfly2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, this is what I was thinking but the nurse sort of brushed it under the carpet and said to do a home pregnacy test and request progesterone levels to be checked at the same time they do the hcg blood test. I'm also taking progynova oral tablets 2mg every 12 hours as well as cyclogest pessaries. I'll be 10dp5dt tomorrow so I think I try a hpt then. I'm so pleased for you both getting your bfp, Fantastic news.


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've just had x2 3dt embies transferred. My OTD is 27th April...feels such a long way away! I'm going to try and hold on and not test early...my fingers and toes are crossed.
Congrats on all the BFPs   
Claire1984- fingers crossed you get a positive tomorrow


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm also on the dreaded 2ww after having 2 frozen embryos transferred yesterday. It was a rollercoaster day after arriving for transfer only to be told that our first three embryos didn't survive the thaw, we had an anxious wait to see if our last two made it, which thankfully they did. I was feeling really positive yesterday, but now am really worried as woke up the early hours with a horrible hot flush - not sure if it was anxiety or just having (stupidly) left the heating on, but have a horrible fear that it was my body rejecting the embryos! Don't know how I'm going to make it until OTD of the 24th!

Congrats on the BFPs and sending positive vibes to everyone!


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

JWN78 said:


> *downnotout * congtatulaitons! a positive is a positive no matter how pale the line is
> 
> there must have been something in the air last night as i also couldnt sleep and at aroung 3am, when 10dp5dt i finally caved in ant took a test and got a BFP!  when is yout OTD?
> 
> ...


Our test date is meant to be tomorrow. We have just done two more tests after the faint line last night . The first response test we have just done had a very clear line but the cheap Lloyd pharmacy test only had a very faint line. Will do the clear blue digital tomorrow morning, I just won't believe it is true, until a scan and confirmation from a doctor.

JWN78 I hope the light bleeding will be nothing to worry about. We have our fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I'm on my phone so I can't scroll back very far but congratulations *downnotout* *JWN78*. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. 
AFM I'm 5dp5dt. Symptoms are up and down, some pulling, backache, peeing a lot. I've read that the HCG starts entering the blood stream tomorrow and I'm soooo tempted to test even though I do know it's too early. My OTD is Monday with a blood test when I'll be 9dp5dt. 
Does anyone know anything about clexane? I'm bleeding from the injection site, just a little bit and I've started bruising badly - it was okay at first. Is this normal?

Baby dust to us all, 
Lisa


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

LJP64 - didn't want to read and run. I've also been on clexane for the last 2 rounds and yes sometimes I bleed and bruise like a peach! Find the injections very stingy too

We are on our final try for a sibling and OTD is Monday, looking unlikely though. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies on here


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks ljp46   have you managed to hold out ant not test? my otd is tomorrow but i caved two days early haha

hello laura11 and bellev and good luck in your 2ww's !

im keeping my fingers crossed for your test todat claire1984 x

ive got a question - is anyone on the progesterone injections where the progesterone comes in a little glass ampoule? if so, how the heck do you crack the ampoule open without it smashing? i tried to do it myself last night and smashed it completely and lost the progesterone, then DH did the same and cut his hand in the process. its driving me round the bend!


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations JWN78 and Down not Out. I've also got a BFP this morning. I had been feeling quite sick but that has now gone so I'm really worried (makes a change) that this isn't going to work. I've also been here a few times before and it's gone wrong but my fingers are crossed! Welcome to those just joined


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

JWN78 - We have some little plastic oval things that slip over the top of the ampule and make it much easier to break  without it shattering the bottle/cutting yourself. I was given then on a previous cycle for the trigger shot I think. It might be worth asking your clinic or maybe even a pharmacy. If you're struggling and want to PM me your address I'll pop you a couple in the post. You'd have to re use them but it's not a problem to get them off again. Caro


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

thank you caro8500, i got given those rubbery things to put over the top but i still cant seem to break the lid off! is there a certain way to do it? do you put the rubbery thing down to where the neck is thinner or onlw down to the line and dot? x


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

JWN78 - There is no line and dot on my ampule - maybe we have different ones? . I push it on down to the really thin bit of the neck so it sits on the top of the bottle, making sure the spiky bits on the rubber tube are around the neck. Then I hold the bottom of the bottle with one hand and put the rubber tube between my thumb and side of my finger low down on the tube and snap. I could send you a picture but not sure I can on here? Maybe pop to your local pharmacy with one so they can advise you as it shouldn't be cutting your finger or smashing the bottle.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

thank you *caro8500*, much appreciated. popping to the pharmacy with one is a good idea, i think ill do that 

ive just seen your message *sophco*l, congratulations on your BFP thats great news!!!!    xxx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks JWN78! I am happy but still just can't believe it's gonna work out. Need to try and stay positive! How are you feeling?


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm on progesterone injections too and mine have a line and dot on the top - I was shown to hold the top of the ampule with a tissue over it and press on the dot while holding the bottom of the ampule with my other hand to break it off. Seems to work ok, except once I noticed there were some little bits of glass in the ampule as I was drawing it up, which freaked me out a bit! Stupid design I think! I have wasted a few by dropping/breaking/scared there's glass in it!

I was also given the little plastic things in my delivery for this round but didn't actually know what they were, so that's useful to know!

Is anyone else on more than 50mg a day progesterone? I asked for more as I bled before OTD on my last cycle but was told by the consultant that there's no point increasing the dose, 50 is enough and 100mg won't improve my chances?! If it happens again think I'll query it more.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

i know what you mean *sophcol*, i feel exactly the same, im already panicking ill get a negative result tomorrow on OTD even tho i had a nice decent strength positive yesterday. i feel ok aside from feeling tired and hot randomly. and still have the very very light bleeding which is stressing me ouit a little. my clinic doesnt doesnt do bloods, i just have to POAS and ring the result, but becuase i am bleeding a little they have said they will do bloods on monday which i would like them to do. how are you feeling? x

thank you so much for the tips* laura11 * ill give that a try tonight. so when you press the dot, does it break in the direction of the dot or awat from it? im on 50 mg injections, but im also on 3 luticest pessaries a day too , becuase ive been bleeding. x


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

It breaks in the direction of the dot (as in you press the dot away from you), if that makes sense! Good luck! 

Congratulations on your positives, fingers crossed the bleeding is nothing to worry about, especially if it's light. Sending positive vibes! x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

JWN78 I'm glad you're feeling OK, good that the bleeding is lighter. My clinic doesn't do bloods either but I have to call the EPU as I had an ectopic pregnancy in Nov and am at increased risk of it happening again so EPU may want me to come in for bloods (I'm hoping they will!). I'm OK apart from that I was feeling sick but now I'm not! I want it to come back!


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi JWN78 and Laura11, just to say don't worry about the glass in the ampoules as the needles they give you should filter out any of the glass particles and just aspirate the medicine. I'm not on the progesterone injections just the pessaries but I have to break those ampoules all the time when I'm working so I'm used to them. I still think they are going to shatter sometimes though..they are a nightmare!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*Sophcol* Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Believ that's reassuring!


----------



## Sporty Spice (Jan 11, 2016)

Laura in reference to the progesterone injections, I have one in the morning 50mg & 1 in the evening plus three pessaries. I've been on this since the day before egg collection & expected to have the injections until the end of the 2ww & then pessaries only.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Crystaldaisy, I hope all going well with yours as well? I have already done 3 tests - this is going to cost me more than the IVF!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks *bellev*! those little ampoules have been stressing me out no end, so thats good to know!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Sophcol Yea, all's going fine thanks!  I did my 6th test this morning and I have 4 more in the drawer.   It's amazing seeing 2 pink lines for a change after so many years with just one!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hahahah *crystaldaisy* i asked on the other forum if you had tested today! i cant believe youre gonna be doing 10 in total     did you get cheapie ones or have you forked out a fortune? are they getting darker? xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been paying £7.99 a go for First Response!  I've had to buy the singles because Boots are out of the double packs (probably because of me) 

Yea, they're getting darker!  So happy!  My poor husband didn't realise the 2 pink lines don't have to be the same colour so that's why he was so nervous about believing the result.  I only realised yesterday he thought that.  No wonder he was rushing home to check the colour of the stick every evening.


----------



## Clare1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey ladies congratulations to everyone on their bfps, there seems to be so many!

I did another test this morning and it was bfn so have stopped my medication, I thought it would be bfn anyway as have been bleeding quite heavily all week really, but I was still hoping for a miracle! We have booked a few holidays so we have that to look forward to and will try again in a few months, and next time will defo insist on checking my progesterone a couple of times to check its at the right level. 

Xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

omg crystaldaisy you CRACK me up!!!        reading this and your reply on the other forum has had be proper chuckling!!!!! thats great the lines are getting darker, your poor bank balance tho with all those first response tests lolol, youre single handedly keeping them in business at mo!!

i had a sharp pain in my abdomen too! when i rlooed over in bed quickly, i thought what the heck is that. ive stil got some bleeding but its much much lighter. and im feeling knackered, but that could be anything. i just want to get a nice positive on my otd tomorrow, then to push the clinic to doing the blood test too to reassure me. 

bless your hubby stressing cos the line wasnt as dark as control!!! xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

ive just seen your post clare1984, im so sorry to hear you got a bfn   i know its no consolation, but u can enjoy your holidays and be nice and relaxed for your next try xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*JWN78* I know, poor hubby, with any luck the baby will get my brains  I think the staff in Boots are keeping an eye on me, I've been going in every day to buy a single test. I didn't want to buy a load at a time because I was expecting a double pack to arrive off Amazon. It came this morning, but every day this week I was going into Boots looking really shifty, I kept checking over my shoulder to make sure nobody from work was in there, then scuttling up the stairs, grabbing a test and going up to the counter with it hidden under a Boots Shapers sandwich. 

I'm so glad your bleeding has eased off, it must be quite stressful every time you go to the loo while it's going on. I'm really tired too, but I'm waking up really early in the morning. I think I'm waking up in excitement to do my test! I was up peeing on a stick at 5.30 this morning. What test are you using tomorrow? xx


----------



## DownNotOut (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello everyone.

Congratulations to all those that got a BFP and to those who have got a bfn don't give up hope. 

It was our official test day today and we got a BFP . It was our first attempt at IVF with icsi after trying to conceive naturally for about 4 years. The reason for our infertility was on the male side (low sperm count).

We had our egg collection on 30th March and 9 eggs were collected, 6 of which fertilised. Of the 6 fertilised eggs only 2 embryos were thought to be of any use and because or this the clinic suggested we had a 3 day transfer with 2 of the embryos transferred . One embryo was a 6 and the other a 7 with signs of fragmentation. We were not given the exact grading. We were really worried about our chances because we thought the embryos were not good quality. 

After the embryo  transfer on 2nd April I felt okay for a day or two but after day 3 I started to get a lot of cramps on day 9 post transfer I had a small amount of white / creamy discharge and then on day 10/11 I had a really bad backache along with period like pains. At this point I had almost given up and prepared myself for the worst. We tested on day 12 after not being able to sleep and got a very faint line and then again on day 13 when we got a much obvious line on several tests. Today we tested on clearblue and got a positive 1-2 pregnant. 

Our experience with the clinic we used on the whole was good and staff were friendly, positive and professional. There were 2 members of staff who we thought were bordering on rude. The Dr on our initial consultation rushed the whole appointment  to the point of all most talking down to us  (last appointment on a Friday afternoon) and left us feeling very stressed and upset. We did send an email to the clinic to let them know we were not happy with and and thankfully we did not see her again. I was allso told by the clinic that there was a cyst in my uterus and i should have it removed before starting treatment. I went through the surgical procedure to have it removed but the surgeon did not find any cyst, this delayed our treatment by 4 months.  I won't name the clinic because it was not entirely their fault and on the whole the staff were brilliant.

I think I have written too much! Best of luck to everyone still trying. Never give up it's only a matter of time.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*DownNotOut* Fantastic news! Congratulations on your BFP.  It sounds like you had a bit of a rocky road with your clinic, but glad to hear you had a good outcome in the end.


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

thats brilliant news *downnotout*   im proper chuffed for you!!

crystaldaisy ive got the other clear blue from my 2 pack to do the test, its not the digital one, just one that shows a + if positive. im a bit nervous incase the positive has gone away! if i had the money and if it made any difference i think i would test every day until i had a scan that showed a heatbeat haha xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*JWN78* Ah now you've gone and given me ideas about testing until the scan.  I might bulk buy from Amazon because I'll have the scan in 2 weeks so won't be that expensive! Don't worry, you'll still have a BFP in the morning! I'll be logging on early to see, but I know you will have. xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

oh no *crystaldaisy* i didnt mean to give you ideas hahahahaha. i will post as soon as have done the test in the morning, eek!  xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Clare 1984 so sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I bought some internet cheapies and so its costing very little to keep my daily fix of testing in check. Wish i could do daily bloods too


----------



## butterfly2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm 10dp5dt just done a clear blue digital and came back negative. I'm going to try again in the morning  but not holding out much hope.


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear all can I join?

This is Athens, Greece calling!

I have been trying to read 37 pages, cannot remember names but I want to CONGRATULATE all the girls with positive and wish them a sweet and healthy pregnancy. I am also sending a huge hug to the girls with negative I have been there and I know how it feels. So head up, a big smile and optimism and off for our  lucky effort.

My story. I am 39 this is my 4th ivf first time with blasts. I am 1dp5dt (did I write it well?). I had both my tubes removed on April last year and I am really hoping for the best now. Till now I had transferred only 2 and 3 day embryos so i hope blasts fit me better.
Every time I promise myself I will not be looking around for symptoms but it is so so so hard. Even the slightest pain can be interpreted as a symptom. I don't know why i do this to myself.

Butterfly let's wait and see. When do you have your hcg testing? 

PS please feel free to correct any grammar mistakes I make. Since I am here it wouldn't hurt to learn the language further.

Big hug to all


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Today is my otd , just tested and got a lovely bfp , can't wait to call the clinic !!! 

Butterfly I hope that your re test gives better news x

Welcome vulcania, I wish you the very best of luck with this round of ivf, I've been exactly the same as you with the constant symptom spotting , it's inevitable ! Xx


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my god oh my god CONGRATULATIONS!!

I was actually thrilled to read such news first thing in the morning! Well done sweety! Wishing you all the best and I really hope we are next!!! 

Big hug


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you so much vulcania   I'm so delighted !! When is your OTD? I'll keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tulip81 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me jumping in?  I'm currently 10dp2dt after IVF at Klinnik Hausken in Norway.  We only had 1 egg fertilise and had a 2 day transfer.  My last 2 IVF's I have bled 12 days after egg collection, which is today.  I had lots of cramping last night and some this morning, feeling like AF is on her way.  I decided to test this morning just to put myself out of my misery.  Nothing cam up straight away so I went back to bed.  Got up about half an hour later and there is a faint line there.  What do you think...could it be real?? I've never ever seen 2 lines or even an evaporation line. It was a wee internet cheapie test.  
Thanks X X


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Officially on the 23rd but don't think I can wait that long. Yihuuuu some babydust pleaseeeee!!!!

Hi tulip81 that sounds as a positive to me! +++++ for you as well!!! All the best sweety!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi tulip81 , any time there's a second line it counts as a positive so yay!!!! Xx

Vulcania it's such a tough wait isn't it! I've spoken to my clinic and got my early scan booked in for 10th may and I'm just thinking waaaaaah that's ages away !!!!! I will be sending you lots positive thoughts and ban dust ! xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats JWN78, that's wonderful news. I'm now 3dp5dt and having a really down day. I have never seen a BFP and just can't believe I ever will, my 8 round of clomid got me ovulating but it never happened, and my last round of IVF looked really positive, top class 5 day blasto replaced and still BFN. I feel stupid for ever being hopeful!


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry congrats tulip81 and all other BFPs too!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Laura, try and stay positive although I know it's hard when you've been let down many times. I'm wishing you all the best for a BFP.xx


----------



## Diana123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all,
Congrats to all Bfp,    To Bfn
I am 10dp5dt . TTC for 9yrs. Today I tested, my first Bfp. I am over the moon. It hasn't sank in yet. Otd is 20. Yesterday I was just so sad thinking how many months  this cycle has been.But today all I can say is God is good. I have never tested early before but this morning I just did without giving Hubby a warning   
I will test again on 20 ,


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations *Diana * *Tulip* and all the other BFPs. 
Well, I'm 7dp5dt. I started off the week with lots of pulling and mild cramping. Ive been nauseous and had heartburn the last 24 hours and I have a metallic taste in my mouth, my boobs are like a roadmap! Soooo I tested today, convinced I'd get a BFP. It was negative. I know it could be too early but it's still disappointing. Has anyone got experience of BFN at this stage that turned into a BFP? My beta is on Monday.

Baby dust to us all, ladies,

Lisa x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi *Ljp64* I got a BFN at 4dt5dt before it turned positive later in the week but I did a lot of googling and lots of people get BFNs at 7dp5dt that then turn to BFPs. I think it's more likely to turn postive by 9dp5dt. Don't despair yet as it could all be fine on Monday!

Congrats Diana, Tulip and all the other BFPs!


----------



## MCC (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I hope you dont mind me coming in! I am 9dp3dt. We had two top grade embies transferred. I had some mild cramping, sore bbs and bloating up to 7dp3dt but now all my symptoms have completely disappeared - i have the occasional shiver and night sweats. I was just wondering if anyone had had disappearing symptoms and still got a BFP at the end? I am not sure if my body has just got used to the Cyclogest or if this is the end! Look forward to your thoughts


----------



## madge0 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello  

I hope you are all having a great day! This is my 1st post here and I would hope
to hear some honest opinions. I had 8 eggs retrieved, just 1 fertilised and they implanted a 5 cell on day 3 (today). I'm really disappointed but don't want to be negative as it just needs one egg right? Are there any success stories out there that could lift me up? 

I'm cramping quite hard after the procedure as well! Is that normal? 

Thank you all in advance and good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

MCC I am only 3dp5dt so can't be that helpful, but I had sore bbs when first started progesterone injections before FET but nothing now...so yes I think my body has just got used to them. It's strange though as I had far more progesterone symptoms when I was on cyclogest for my last cycle, had to switch to gestone jabs as had a bad reaction to the pessaries but when on gestone I seem to get hardly any symptoms, even though I know it's meant to be a good method.

Madge0 I really do think you never know, as you say it only takes one and I've definitely seen stories of people getting their BFP with "low quality" embies. Whereas on my last cycle I had a great quality 5 day blasto replaced and still BFN. At the end of the day we don't know which ones are capable of becoming babies and you just never know, but as long as it's in there there's a chance! 

Thank you crystaldaisy for your encouraging words, they were much needed! Have had such a sad day thinking it's never going to work, then torture myself for not maintaining a calm positive environment for my little embies! I HATE this 2ww!!


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi mcc I had the same with you with sore (.)(.) and cramping to start with, those symptoms pretty much went by 5 days after transfer and I got my official bfp today so try not to worry  

Hello to laura11 and madge0

congrats on your bfp Diana123 - great news!!

Ljp64 try not to stress too much. I've read of peeps gettin a bfn after 7 days only to go on and get a bfp x


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in late in the game but having a mini melt down. Had 2 grade 2 3d transfers put back last week and official test date is next Friday 22nd. Have no symptoms at all and feel as normal as I possible can. I have had 1 cycle that failed 6 months ago and felt the same so I am now in huge panic it's failed again 😞. God this is such a horrible feeling 😢 xxx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Woody80 just to say I know exactly how you feel - I had the same kind of meltdown yesterday, husband took me out for nice lunch to take my mind off things and I openly cried in public the whole way through it! I'm in a very similar position, 1 failed cycle last year and now had 2 frozen embies transferred last week, my test date is Sunday 24th. I have no symptoms at all, feel completely normal, but on my last failed cycle I had really sore boobs and loads of cramping - so I really think it's just impossible to tell! Anyway just to let you know you're not alone in feeling this way! I think this 2ww is actually going to send me crazy! xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*Woody* and *Laura*, please don't read anything into having no symptoms. I was in the same position as you this time last week! I felt I had a few symptoms in the days after ET but then they just left. I got myself into a panic and tested last Sunday at 4dt5dt, got a BFN and spent the evening in tears. Today is my OTD and I have a BFP! Admittedly I've been testing all week because I have no patience whatsoever.  Don't worry about no symptoms though, many ladies have none at all and get a BFP. In normal life the first symptom most women get is a missed period, then the typical symptoms that we're all looking out for start much later. Hang in there and stay positive. xxx


----------



## MCC (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Ladys, thanks so much I feel much better now. Some cramping back but am going to try not to worry too much until OTD next week! Good luck to all x


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Laura and Daisy, thank you so much for your positive message. It's such a mine field of emotions! Sometimes I think no feelings are good but then I think please can I have a sign!! I even went shopping and sending going into our local cathedral and lighting a candle!!! Not set foot in a church since I was in brownies!!! Xx


----------



## Diana123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you.
Congrats crystaldaisy 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi All, hope you don't mind me jumping in to the thread! It's my first post too...
Congrats to all the BFPs , sorry to hear about the sucky BFNs 

So I'm on 8dp3dt. It's our first ivf cycle and I haven't tested yet. I have 2 FRERs but don't have the courage to use them! I had some twinges and pulling a couple of days ago but have to say now have no symptoms whatsoever so trying no to read into it too much. like so many I have been scouring the internet to compare symptoms/lack of etc. I have to say that just reading people's posts (good or bad) is keeping me sane and it's sooo reassuring to see so many in the same boat. I do not have too many friends that live close and no one else that really understands infertility (no, positive thinking doesn't cure infertility....thanks family).
Just wanted to say hi and wish you all the luck in the world (and me too )


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Charlotte, I know what you mean about not having people who understand, it's such a lonely thing to go through dont even think partners get how every single minuite of the day you are waiting and analysing what is happening in your body! It's really comforting to have this forum with loads of people who get it!! Xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Woody...it really helps especially when the negative thoughts creep in!


----------



## Bouje (Jan 7, 2016)

I tested positive earlier today and almost negative this evening. How weird.

Last cycle I tested completely negative 5 full days after the trigger. This time I tested Friday, which was almost five days after the trigger and it was almost negative. Enough negative so I chose not to test yesterday. Today I got nausea, so took a test and it was positive. Still faint, but no problem seeing it. But since I haven't gotten a completely negative since the trigger, it can still be that, I guess. Took one this evening and it was almost negative, just like the one Friday. So can't conclude anything, but oh boy, I'm tired these days.

I'm not a morning person, but I suspect I will have no problems getting up tomorrow morning


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is a weird one... Why have my feet been freezing all week!! I know you are meant to keep your feet warm some Chinese thing about warm feet warm uterus but this is crazy I have 2 pairs of socks on and a hot water bottle and now I am up to normal temp!!!! I would this to be a sign but I am thinking not!!!xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

It s a BFN for me ladies, confirmed by a beta today. Weirdly my symptoms were the same as my other two cycles when I had BFPs. 
I have one frostie in Spain, but in my last cycle my remaining Frosti didn't survive the thaw. Hoping this one will be different. 

Good luck to you all and thanks for all your support during the 2ww.

Lisa x


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Im so sorry to hear you got a bfn  ljp64   xxx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lisa xxx


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello girls

how are we feeling today?

Ljp64 I know that there are no words to make you feel better so I am only sending you a HUGE hug! 

Girls can I get a small help please? I had my ET on Thursday 2 blasts. The next day I only had a really sharp pain in my belly and that's it. Except these mild quick pains every now and then I feel nothing. this morning I had these -really familiar- pains in the back which always prepare me that my period is on her way. 
My question is:
Do you by any chance have any ideas on when the pregnyl leaves the system? I had 10000 units on april 7th.
I tested a few hours ago with one these high sensitive home tests which showed positive, light of course but positive. I am afraid it's still the pregnyl but on the other hand I still want to let myself get excited. After 4 IVF and 7 ET this is the first time I see this magic line so you understand how I feel.


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry I can't help Vulcania as I haven't had pregnyl, but fingers crossed for you, must be amazing to see that second line! 

I'm finding this 2ww so tough, I have never known time to go so slowly, feel like I am losing my mind! I am obsessed!


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Honestly Laura I do not know how you manage abroad the 2ww. I had my ET on Thursday the 14th and my official test date is on the 23rd (I am in Greece). 
You are heroes girls!


----------



## Iz1978 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Have been thinking for a few weeks now about joining, after a recommendation from a friend.

After 2 years of tests and being passed from one NHS trust to another, we finally began our IVF treatment earlier this month.

We've gone through the injections and internal scans and today underwent embryo transfer. 

I thought this would be the easy part, as we've now been told to act PUPO I'm so nervous about doing something to jeopardise our chances. What if I eat something wrong, lift something too heavy, don't rest enough, what happens if we still get a negative result in two weeks time. 

Btw, does anyone else struggle with the pessaries, I've roped my husband into helping, poor love.


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's 11 days for me, transfer was last Wed 13th and OTD is Sun 24th...but my husband really doesn't want to test before then so it feels like a long wait! I think he's right though as I'm not tough enough to see a negative until it's a final answer.


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Might be a stupid question but how do you work out what day you are on? I had my transfer last monday 11 (day 3) egg collection was Friday 15th. Does that make me day 7??


----------



## HelenC-G (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Woody, day one is the day after your egg transfer !


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi ladies 

Can I join in please? I'm driving myself mad with all the symptom spotting and googling. This 2ww has been the longest and most stressful of my life.

I'm 7dp5dt had two average blasts returned. So far I have severe lower back pain which clinic said is not related to ivf and brown spotting for the past 3 days.


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gem32 I have been driving myself mad symptom spotting too! All I've had is some pinching pains yesterday (5dp5dt) and one tiny spot of blood today. On my last failed cycle I started bleeding lightly 7 days after transfer so I'm paranoid every time I go to the loo now! But equally I know that spotting around now, especially brown or pink, can be a good sign, so there's just no way to tell. The waiting is so awful isn't it


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Evening ladies,

LPj64- I'm so sorry I really feel for you   

Vulcania- I'm not sure about pregnyl but Ovitrelle takes about 10 days to get out of the system.  Is it the same thing? I hope it is positive for you.
My last cycle I had cramps all of my 2ww and then 2 days before my OTD I had really severe what I would say period cramps. I was so convinced I was coming on I went and bought tampons.. So when the next day I hadn't come on I thought I may as well test a day early because I was definitely negative. I got a BFP? So what I'm trying to say is..the symptoms tell us nothing and are very confusing! Fingers crossed for you  

Boujie- how did you get on this am?

Laura11- hold on in there. I'm with you and won't test early as I'm not ready to deal with the results.

Woody80- my feet are constantly cold..I hope it doesn't have an impact on my uterus!

So I'm 5dp3dt and today has been difficult...thinking I've got 9 days left until my OTD is quite depressing... I've started taking my mind off it by singing..I'm not a knitter or sower so I've put a music channel and keep shazaming the words. It's great and has kept me busy for a good few hours today!


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Helen xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Bellev, maybe it's a good sign is both having cold feet! My OFT is Friday and I am way to chicken to test early do going to hold out. Other than the feet not one symptom at all which I am convincing myself is not necessarily a bad thing!!! Are you not working for your 2ww? I did the first week at home and doing 3 days this week not sure which is better! Xx


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Woody 80- I hope it's a good sign. My partner doesn't think so when I put them on him to warm them up! I've managed to get the time off until I test but today was the first day I had no planned distractions so too much time to google... I've got things planned until Sunday now so hopefully it won't be too bad!
Symptoms are so variable in everyone..we get so caught up by them don't we but don't worry some people don't have any at all. 
You don't have too long to wait now....    Positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello ladies, I have been reading your posts for the last few days but it did not have the courage to join! I am on 8dpt. I transferred 2 embryos on day 2. I had period cramps and felt really sad, as I knew from day 1  it would be a BNF. My head was exploding today so I bought some first responder tests at lunch breaks and did a test only to get a BFN.. I know it is early as I was meant to test on Sunday the 24th. However my period cramps are becoming stronger and do not have other symptoms. It's so hard but in a way I am glad I tested today as I could no longer wait. I really hope you will all get a BFP. This was my first cycle..
Xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

*Padelina* You are only 10dp ec. It's far too early to get a BFP yet. You really need to try and hold off and wait. I was told to wait 12dp5dt. Please please keep taking your meds and hang in there. I know it's tough. But it really is very early x


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Once more your posts bring comfort like a big electronic hug  
9dp3dt today and did a FRER this morning in a moment of stupidity...BFN. i am trying to remain positive as it is still early but i did have a little hope that there would be a very faint 2nd line. I don't have any symptoms at all now, even the cyclogest seems to agree with me  
Thinking of you all and good luck xx


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Hoping its OK to join your thread. Have been lurking for  awhile and finally got the courage to post. Today I'm 7dp3dt....and going mad...I have been up since 3am trawling through Google..feeling really worried as I have no symptoms..   Not even the progesterone or pregnl ones. I had 3 pregnl booster shots since the trigger and thought I'd atleast have the big boobs from that. ..but nothing  

Can I please ask if anyone knows when would be the earliest that I can test? 

Also would anyone know why they say no heavy lifting in the 2 week wait?  I've read lots of advice against it but couldn't find much on what the reason behind it was? 

xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sandy, welcome., I know a lot if people  test early but it scares me I would rather hold onto the hope so I just test on my OTD before I go to the clinic ate sat then I can be prepared. I think heavy lifting is a no no generally in early pregnancy something about extream movement putting extra pressure on womb that it does not need.

Charlotte, I still have no symptoms either I say don't give up until your test date? I think we are both Friday?

Padalins, welcome! hold on dont give I based on that test!

Bellev, all that time off must be nice, keep off google today! 


So another day closer, it's at this point that I dread going to the toilet just in case and even more dread using pessaries in case I see blood on them! Might start taking then out with eyes closed. So weird that this might all be over yet again and with nothing to show. What else would you put yourself through without a garenteed outcome?! At least it shows we are all committed. Good luck ladies hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone
Congratulations to those who have had a BFP must be such an amazing feeling!! So sorry to those who have got BFN, I know how u feel as I tested last week at my clinic by a blood test, waiting all day from 9(when I had the test) until 4pm when they called me was the worst and longest day of my life to then be told it was negative! 
I was in bits that night and the following couple of days but my partner has been amazing support!
I was frustrated thinking, nothing has come back on our tests prior to IVF so we thought if nothing was wrong with us it would happen this way. I think I was nearly convinced it would work and I had a shock it was negative too!!
Next time I think I need to prepare for the worst n hope for the best.
Good luck to everyone testing soon x


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh no m778899 I'm so sorry to read you got a bfn   I wish you every success with your next go. Take care lovely xxxx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Mornin' all
Woody my test date is 24th but my clinic don't do a beta until you phone them with your HPT results on the day...i think that's odd but it's their policy! Still no symptoms for me either. 
M77889 sorry to hear about your result, i think even when you think you are prepared for a Bfn it must come as a shock. I'm on 1st cycle so have that to come x
Sandy i had and still have no symptoms not even a sensitive boob in sight...loads of people don't either so I'm hanging on to that x
Padellina your test date is same as mine...don't give up, I'm trying not to x
Have great day ladies...I'm off to the dietician to hear things i already know about pcos lol xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't get this testing business.... All I get is to pee in a bottle no bloods or anything, is that weird? Xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Woody80 my clinic doesn't do bloods either. I just had to poas and call them with result x


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

JWN78, my clinic make me go in with my pee! Even though I would text on that morning myself so I know what they are going to say. It is a bit annoying x


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

That is a bit random Woody80, I wonder why they won't take your word for it on a hpt!


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

I know! They trust you to inject your self but not to dip a stick!!


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank u! It's so hard to take but I know I need to keep positive for my next attempt.
Does anyone have any advice for 2ww esp those it's worked for? I don't know wether to change anything I did next time round!? Like are people still going to work, what about amount of sleep and rest, any foods to eat, ect ect...... Has anyone tried acupuncture at all? I have read it can help things before and during treatment so I have booked an appointment on Monday x


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey m778899, I can only say what I did,and most of that was from reading random stuff on Google!  I took 2days off after the transfer to relax, I always wore socks including in bed,  from day of transfer for 5 days I ate 1/5th of a pineapple including the core as that's the important bitbit. I also had a handful of Brazil nuts and walnuts daily,  half an avocado, and a teaspoon of manuka honey.  No idea if any of that made a jot of difference but it made me feel better doing something,  I wish you every success with your next round xx


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry M778899.
I've had acupuncture both times. There is some research that says it helps. It certainly helps me to relax. I'm not having any in my 2ww but I had a few sessions during stims and one pre transfer and one post. Otherwise I'm just trying to rest as much as I can but taking light walks every day from today 6dp3dt. I did similar last time. Thinking positively every day...listening to zita west mediation CD. And eating healthily trying to keep up on at least 5 a day. Good luck for your next cycle...giving you positive vibes   

Woody 80- I have to just take a test at home and ring it in. Can't believe they don't trust you to do that. It's weird! I'm not sure why other clinics make you have a blood test as well. 

I'm having cramping pains still and had a hot flush in tescos just now...not had hot flushes before!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

*M778899* I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn.  Re the 2ww, I did 2 sessions of acupuncture, one the day before EC and one about 1.5 hours after transfer. Other than that I didn't do anything differently. I got up off the bed straight after transfer, I ate a couple of Brazil nuts once, and had a carton of pineapple juice over a few days but I worked as normal, ate what I wanted (and not really healthily either as I was too stressed and needed treats) I ate ice cream and didn't exercise. Basically I don't think there's anything you can do, so don't beat yourself up thinking it might have worked if you'd done things differently. I never ate more rubbish than I did during the 2ww.

The things I did do are keep as positive as possible, talk to the embryos (!) in my head telling them to implant and grow strong and healthily and told them how much I wanted them to stay. I spent every spare minute imagining it all working perfectly but that's just how I do things, I'm sure it doesn't have any effect but it makes me feel better. Xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi M778999, think its so hard and the only thing I have learnt is that there is no one thing that seems to work for everyone. I too have done the pineapple, warm feet and Brazil nuts. Also had accuptuntre which I really liked but my last cycle failed so obviously it's not a garentee. I also started taking some extra vitamins. I had the first week off and I am off tomorrow (testing Friday) after my first failed cycle I was desperate to find things to do to improve my chances, thing biggest thing is eating healthy and not going crazy! Xx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank u so much for the advice everyone. I have heard about the warm feet thing and sometimes I think mine may have been cold so next time I will warm my feet all the time. I tried cut pineapple and avocado, I guess I could do that again. I'll see how things go with the acupuncture too. I was off work the whole time last time, and I didn't go out the house much, maybe I need to do more to distract my mind next time. I know there doesn't seem to be a right or wrong, if there was a definate right then everyone would do it and get a BFP, the main thing is to keep going n not give up I think  thanks everyone! Congrats again to those who got BFP and good luck to people. Those who got BFN let's hope next time is our time  x


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi ladies

I've had brown spotting since 5dp5dt today is 8dp5dt and I'm still spotting. I'm already thinking that it's failed and I'm wanting to test but trying to hold out til at least sat which will be 1dp5dt anyone experienced spotting like this? 

I went back to work today and feel the most relaxed I've been in the 2ww so far. I've realised I'm much better being around people and busy than sat at home googling.


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Woody80,  that's really odd of your clinic asking to bring the urine sample in?!... I agree,  if they're trusting us to self medicate and do the trigger shots,  surely they should trust us to poas..... Though I suppose on the plus side, at least there's a second opinion on cases when the lines are faint... My clinic doesn't do the blood test, but I've previously just had the hcg blood test done privately at pathlab in London. It just gave me peace of mind and a definate outcome after all the time and effort of a cycle. Wishing you loads of luck. xx

M778899, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big hug. xx

Charlottots, hope you had a good meeting with the dietian   wishing you loads of luck on your OTD. I'll be testing one day after you. Just wish the week would end already. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Gem, loads of ladies have spotting! If you're worried call your clinic and they might up your progesterone. I think you're right about keeping busy, staying at home during the 2ww would have driven me crazy! Good luck xx


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi M778899,

well what I can say? Do you know how many times I think someone should make a manual with Do and Don't? At least give us some definite directions on what to avoid.

I did not do anything different than the other times because nobody has told me what to do anyway. the only thing is that I quit smoking about 2 months ago (to be honest I have an electronic cigarette so I did not really quit but this is what I say)! Other than that, nothing. I wish I knew about the pineapple though, I love it but I did not know it helps.

=========

Dear all 

I had another home test today - also positive! Please please please tell me it's not the pregnyl! 

Hugs to all


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

What day are you on Vulcania? xx


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulcanised,  congratulations on the positive poas test  How many days since ec are you?


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi crystaldaisy

I transferred 2 blasts on the 14th so that makes 5th day right?

I had the pregnyl on april 7th.

Hi Sandy, I am afraid it's too early for me to get excited as i am afraid it is still the pregnyl. I hope not.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I got my BFP on day 5 so you never know! I had the Ovitrelle trigger though, not sure what the difference is. I hope it's a true positive for you. Xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Evening ladies
Thanks Sandy... I was sceptical about the dietician as I've done sooo much research about nutrition myself. She did say I was doing everything right but need to get my thyroid and vit D tested. I have pcos and am overweight, but she said I shouldn't be from my diet and exercise regime. 
One thing may be of interest to some of you is that if you have a higher BMI you need more folic acid which I didn't know, I have to get a prescription from the GP for that now. 

Regarding diet during treatment and 2ww...research has shown that women who eat at least 25% of their calories in monounsaturated fat (avocados, walnuts, olive oil etc) treble their chance of ivf success. I have been trying to do this but I am guessing the success depends on absence of other factors (I'll tell you after my OTD!)

Also, drinking beetroot juice is good as known to increase blood flow. I also tried this but it's flippin horrible so could only manage half a glass a day!
I also kept my feet warm, ate a pineapple over 5 days and exercised 30 mins walking a day.

I also read that there was a study in Israel using a medical 'clown' who entertained half the women straight after ET. The rate of BFPs in the study was higher in the clown group....so I also watched loads of comedy after ET. I didn't do acupuncture but might next time.

Hope some of these things help you  xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Quick question, is anyone else on gestone injections and if so do you know whether they need to be done at the same time every day? I've assumed not as my clinic didn't say, but have done them between 8 and 10pm every night anyway. But tonight my husband's stuck at work so think it might be nearer 11pm (I can't do intramuscular injections myself, I'm not brave or flexible enough!) Just wondered if anyone knows if it's a problem? I'm suddenly worried I should've been doing them at exactly the same time every day!


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

MOrning everyone

Charlotte glad you gleaned something useful from your visit with the dietician - and I"d never heard that about the clown - how awesome!

Gem definitely don't give up yet, spotting does not mean it's all over and your wee embie could still be going strong in there! But I totally get that its so hard to keep the faith

Vulcania - great news and hopefully it's a great sign! I don't know anything about those meds sorry

M778899 - sorry about your BFP - I know how hard that is. I"ve had one failed and one successful cycle, and am currently in the 2ww. As Woody said - there really is no one thing that worked for everyone. HOwever, there were several differences for me between my failed and successful cycles. For the successful one, I was super relaxed and positive. My partner and I made a holiday of our ET time as we had to travel to the clinic anyway. I had acupuncture leading up to ET and also pre and post transfer. I just ate well, walked every day, and then went back to work in the second week. I don;t know if it was one specific thing but overall I was just in such a great headspace adn I"m sure that helped. This time has been very different as I"ve been really busy, had a terrible cold the whole time, took no time off work and have a 12 month old so I"m just crossing my fingers my wee embie is still there. Really wish you loads of luck for next time. 

Sandy I hear you on the googling - oh wow it's the best and worst thing ever! I don't know how early you can test - I've always held out for OTD so I just get one result and it's confirmed rather than having uncertainty... that's just what works for me! 

Woody you and I both test this Friday! I'm finding this 2ww is getting harder as time goes on! How are you going?

AFM OTD Friday and I have no symptoms at all. I have had achey period type pain (really minor) and that's it! I"ve been sick the whole 2ww and really busy. NOt stressed, and quite positive and relaxed, but certainly no chilling out for me! Hoping it won't matter... but just trying to stay really positive in the total absence of any symptoms at all

Great to connect with you all


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Laura I just read your post and wanted to comment -I dont' actualy know about the timing of the injections sorry, but do understand that mild panic when you've been assuming everything is fine and then realise you don't know. My experience has been that my worry has always been needless and it never really matters, but then I don't know in this instance. hope it's not a problem


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Laura,

I was never told to do them at the same time. I tend to do mine around the same time but if DH is able to do it I delay until he is home. A few hours either side shouldn't make a massive difference!

Jen xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you so much, I just got myself really upset thinking if only I'd just checked with the clinic! But it's useful to know that you weren't told to do it at the same time either, hopefully that means it's ok. Think I will wait for him, as its probably safer than trying to do it myself for the first time without him to show me how and mucking it up! Thank you so much, I'm so glad I found this forum! xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

And thank you Jojonz too for the nice message! xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Ladies , I would not worry too much about injection times I had the ultimate nightmear this cycle..... We managed to take up a manapour I he told then went to have dinner etc and then went to bed only found it next morning and we totally forgot to do it. As you can imagine I went into total meltdown and could not believe this thing I am living and breathing all day everyday I had forgotten to do!! Anyway long story but it made no difference so an hour here and there should not matter.

Jojonz, nice to have a testing buddy. I am finding second week harder than first week. Still have no symptoms other than I found a vein on my boob which apartment happens but I am not sure i can pin everything on that!!!! I went back to work this week but have tomorrow and Friday off. Just trying to keep a level head easier said than done!!

Thinks for the info Charlotte I am currently looking at avarardo and planning that for lunch and eaten a load of olives! Better late than never! Beetroute would be ok in a solid form but not sure i could drink it!!

Sandy, do you have the blood test incase when they do the pee test it says neg and it's actually positive??

So another day gone fingers crossed for everyone lets hope little embroys are tucked up and growing nicely for everyone xxxx


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank u for everyone who has posted what they have done during 2ww, 
I did try n eat avocado during first few days, I only ate a small amount (maybe I needed more) things is I ate it fresh and didn't really enjoy it but I'll eat more if it will help more. Anyone have any tips on how to eat avocado or what with? Or is it better fresh? 

Don't worry about ur injection, I think with all the medication during treatment if it's an hour or two out it doesn't matter as long as u have taken it 

Xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi m778899, i just have my avocado mashed on toast. i love avocado , it has to be nice and ripe tho, with a good give when you give it a squeeze. hard avocado is grim. i just mash half an avocado woth a little garlic salt while still in its skin, the spread it over toast, is yumtastic x


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks JWN78 I will try that leading up to and during my next cycle. I think I will get used to the taste the more I eat it lol x


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi M778899, if you don't like avocado you could try putting it in a smoothie - I have it like that sometimes with some fruit and almond milk (only cos not eating much dairy). If you're allowing yourself caffeine it's really good with cacao powder and banana, it goes lovely and creamy and you can't taste it, maybe worth trying!

Woody, Jojonz I still have no symptoms either, fingers crossed that's a good sign


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks charlottots sounds great for smoothie I may try that also  x


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone I've just had my transfer this morning, so now have one top grade embryo on board. My otd is 6th May, so 16 days! x


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi girls, just had a two day transfer this morning. My test date is 6th May, so 16 days away!! x


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Charlotte, I think we need to agree that no symptoms is GOOD!!!! At least we are all in the same boat!

Welcome Katie 16 days seems a long time away, relax and take it easy!! X


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, joining you all on the 2ww. Had transfer yesterday. Date of test 1st may! Good luck everyone x


----------



## Goldengoose (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'm. Now officially PUPO also. X2 5 day blast onboard. Katieg my test date is also 6th may. X


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

My dear ladies, my 2ww has just started!!! I have had ET today, transferred 1 5AA embryo, I did my ICSI cycle abroad. Could any one you suggest where I could do HCG blood test in London? I'd need my results like in one day or so, not via NHS where you need to wait for 3 or more days... 13 long days to wait! Test day is 3rd of May! Fingers crossed for everyone waiting xxxx


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

The charming - independant nursing services. They are based just on the corner of Harley Street. I had my intralipids there, I know that the do blood tests. Contact number is 02075809442.

Jen xx


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

Jenbal
Thank you very much xxxx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join ! I'm currently 5dp5dt . I did a un medicated fet cycle. I'm looking for some advise I caved in earlier and did a test and I've had a faint line ! I'm in shock trying not to get excited. Could it be a False line? I've been really down all day convinced myself that it hadn't worked again so did a test and there's a line !!


----------



## madge0 (Mar 11, 2015)

Laura11 Thank you so much for your encouraging words. I think all we can do is wait....and stay positive 

I'm on my 4dpt3dt today and the progesterone injections are really driving me nuts. I'm on gestone injections that give me bad bruises as they are intramuscular and I'm cramping since ET. Huge boobs (excuse my french) and feeling really sleepy. Does anyone experienced the same side effects? And how common is implantation bleeding and when will it occur? My progesterone level was 280 today - is that normal too? The ARGC said i's fine and I should proceed with the injections until the pregnancy test on the 28/04...can I test earlier? So many questions....would be grateful for some answers....Thanks to all of you!! xxx


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Wondered if I could join this group as I had my ET today. 

I did an FET 3 day 9 cells embryo. My OTD is May 3.

These two weeks will feel like forever!!


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Jojonz, this time tomorrow we will be out of this horrible 2ww. Don't know about you but I am still without feeling!! I hate doing a pregnancy test in the morning it's always so early because I can not sleep and I am all shakey and then shuddenly it's all over weird feeling xx


----------



## thecharming (Mar 30, 2016)

Mint
Hi there, we've got the same OTD!!!!! Good luck to you xxxx long waiting ahead!!!


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Good luck Woody80 and jojonz really hoping its positive for you this morning.

Hello to all the newcomers.

Madge0- I keep looking out for implantation bleeding but it does not always happen, it didn't with me last time but I don't know how common it is. I'm sorry I don't know about progesterone levels but if they say it's ok I'm sure it is. As for testing that's up to you but my advice is that if you test early you should be prepared for a false positive or a false negative if you can cope with the feelings that go along with either of them then go for it. Your trigger injection can give false positives if you test too early.

Welshsweetie- when did you have your trigger shot? Fingers crossed for you  

I'm 8dp3dt, it seems so long away until I can test (27th). I'm resisting testing early..but I am desperate to know one way or the other. I am trying to be very positive but also planning for if I am not successful this time. I wonder if anyone can tell me what is the shortest time before I could try again? I'm looking to book a holiday but don't want to book it when I could have another cycle... Not that I'm going to need one..."think positive" !!!!!
I'm also suffering from terrible insomnia the past 2 nights..I remember this from last time. Is anyone else suffering from this side effect?


----------



## Country-girl (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi ladies, I am also in 2ww following 3day transfer on 17th. I was told to go for a blood test on 28th, but due to practicalities going on 29th. I'm a bit confused - that seems a bit early compared to some of your dates ? I was going to POAS on 28th so I could prepare myself in case a stranger has to give me bad news on 29th- but do you think that's too early?
Hope everyone is feeling positive, and fingers crossed xx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Bellev, I am finding sleeping hard too. My mind is racing whole time. My body is cramping and twinning in the night convincing me it has not worked whilst in same breath I try to keep positive. The 2ww is torture. Great to know so many people are going through the same process at the same time. Good luck everyone and hang in there X


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm finding it hard to sleep too, and keep having to get up to pee as well which I think is an effect of the progesterone. I have trouble sleeping sometimes anyway, but at the moment it's even harder as I keep thinking that I need to be relaxed and well rested for my embryos.

I'm 8dp5dt and holding out till OTD on Sunday to test, but it is so hard. I went back to work yesterday which was good for taking my mind off it, but am now worried as it looks like I'll have to go away next Wednesday on the Eurostar for work so if I did get a BFP would have to take my gestone with me and do it myself for the first time. Keep thinking that it's not good to have to do anything stressful 3 days after a BFP if it did finally happen. But it's hard to always avoid anything stressful!


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

morning everyone

Jsut had to pop in and say eeeee to woody! I live in New Zealand so I'm off to bed now and it's only 12 hours till I test. I'm doing a hpt but also blood tests. I actually had a bleed and clot yesterday which wasn't ideal but just have to wait and see... feeling OK about the whole thing

Huge hugs to everyone, hope you all have a great day 
x


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Loubee I feel for you as that's just the kind of thing I'd get worried and frustrated about - but everything I've read says that once they're in there the embies are safe and snug and aren't going to be hurt by coughing, sneezing etc. Please try not to worry, though I know it's much easier said than done. Big hugs xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Afternoon ladies,

Wow - seems like a lot of people on the 2ww, struggling to keep up with you all but it's great to have so many of us in the same boat!
Woody and Jojonz good luck for tomorrow, everything crossed for you!
Laura I test on Sunday too...hope you don't find the travelling and injecting too stressful next week, easier said than done I know.
Loubee I agree with Laura - you can't cough out your embies so try to relax. I'm sure you've tried loads of remedies so sorry if you have but hot honey and lemon is great for a cough - honey especially when you can't take medicines.
Hope everyone has a great day, good luck if you're testing xx


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Thecharming: Yes we have the same OTD date !!  Hope we both get good news on May 3rd

Countrygirl: I think April 28, being 14 days from ovulation date shouldn't be too early, I had a 3day embryo transferred yesterday and my otd is May 3, 16 days from ovulation. 

Anyone knows when you have a  3dt how many days after transfer should implantation occur ? Anyone been advised of bed rest??


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello all

A huge +++++++++++++++ for everyone struggling with the 2 weeks waiting nightmare! 
April is the month ladies :-D

My news - update:
My official test date is for the 23rd however, really I could not resist and tested today. My beta is 92
After so many ET and 4 IVF, it's the first time I see something above 3,5.
I cannot express the feeling!

thank you all for being there for me the previous days and for the sweet support words!

Hugs to all


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratulations Vulcania! I'm delighted for you.


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great news vulcania, how many times have you tried? My OTD is to or row but too scared to rest especially with no symptoms 😔 xx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sending you positive vibes for tomorrow Woody!   I still have no symptoms either really but I keep telling myself that so many others have said the same and gone on to get their positive. 

Congratulations Vulcania, that's wonderful


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks laura, I am sure I will have tested by 6am given my inability to sleep and not being able to wait!! Thanks for you message xxxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Best of luck for your test Woody.  Don't worry about having no symptoms, I had none either. xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

hi! Woody good luck for your test!

I had a rotten night, was up all night with a tummy bug going from both ends and felt ab****ely terrible. Did a hpt this morning and got a BFP!! I"m a little hesitant about it though as I had a bleed two days ago, so have also done a blood test to check my hcg levels... don't get the result till tomorrow due to where we live. FEel pretty positive about it though!

Vulcania that's awesome news!

sending good vibes to everyone else x


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning ladies,
Can I have a bit of advice please. I've just got on the train to go out for the day. I'm doing some training and I've just realized I left my morning cyclogest in my other bag (swapped bags at the last minute). I can't get out of the training and have a full day until 18.30. Is it a big no no if I miss a dose out? I'm going to ring the nurse and see if they have any spare doses at the clinic but wouldn't be able to get that until lunch. I'm freaking out a bit!! Help


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies 
Hope everyone is doing well!! I am coming to the end of my 2ww 10dp5dt after having a completely natural FET with no medication whatso ever! My period is about 3 days late, which is unheard of for me but all I'm getting is BFN on HPTs! So I assume I'm out but AF just is not showing which makes me question?!? Am I mad? Lol x


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Believ I'm sure lunchtime would be fine! See what your clinic says but if you're doing it twice a day then your levels must be pretty well topped up!

Hi Clara, so frustrating when things aren't clear but there's always a chance if AF hasn't shown and you're unmedicated! What do your clinic say?

Congratulations Jojonz that's wonderful! xx


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

I've rung the clinic and they said it does not make any difference to miss a dose. So that's put my mind at ease a bit! Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Laura
I haven't contacted the clinic yet as I have a blood test on Monday so will probably wait for that but the waiting is torture and don't want to get my hopes up to be crushed would rather AF show so can get on and plan the best cycle, it's so frustrating!! 
Xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Feeling very crampy today, must be the cyclogest, or the fact I've not gone to the toilet in 5 days.
Also just found out that they're not gonna freeze any of my eggs. They'd got to 8 cell and 10 cell but hadn't compacted enough?


----------



## JAA (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining this group. This is my 6th round of IVF with my OTD 30.4.16.
I am fortunately blessed to have a DD from a fresh cycle in 2013, but since then I have had 3 early miscarriages around 7 weeks from my FET. I've had tests and all have come back clear.  Last Thursday I had 2 frozen embies put back one a 7cell and the other 8cell-compacting both of good quality. Like us all I am going crazy with symptom spotting and comparing previous cycles with this one. Today 8dpt I'm having sharp pains in my left ovary and my boobs are no longer sore. Starting to think that it is another failed cycle and can't get my head out of this rut. Anyone feeling the same?


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

JAA I am 9dp5dt and feeling the same, I've had no symptoms and whilst I know rationally that's perfectly possible as it's such early days and most pregnancy symptoms don't come until slightly later, and there are people on here that didn't get symptoms and got a BFP, but emotionally it's just so hard to believe it's worked when you don't feel anything. I've never seen a positive test and would give anything to see it. I've been trying to stay positive but as my OTD gets closer I'm getting more and more scared about having to cope with another negative.

Katie I can't be very helpful about freezing as my clinic have never given me any detail on grading, one thing I've learnt from this site that I will ask about! But I did have 3 "great quality" 5 day blasts that didn't survive the thawing process for this frozen cycle, so I guess it's better that they only freeze those they think will make it rather than going through a frozen cycle only to be disappointed on transfer day (thankfully my final two did make it and were transferred). All the best for this round! Xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

JAA and Laura, my ODT was last Sunday so I’m 5 weeks pregnant today and I haven’t a single symptom so please don’t let that worry you.  My embryologist told me I wouldn’t have symptoms, so to not even look for them.  Please don’t be disheartened. xxx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

I am on the dreaded 2ww. OTD 1st May. Joining you all with the crazy symptom spotting. This is my 2nd FET the first was BFN. our first cycle resulted in our 16month daughter. My clinic doesnt tell you any details just that they were expanded blastocysts. Felt no symptoms all the way through my first pregnancy and was convinced it hadn't worked was in shock when it had. So I know symptom spotting is crazy but really wished I felt something. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## JAA (Apr 20, 2016)

Laura11- I really do hope this is your time. It really isn't easy especially as there is so much on the internet that you can get transfixed on. I think I have read every forum possible! There is still hope though as Crystaldaisy has proved. 

Crystaldaisy- congratulations on your positive result and thank you for your kind words and PMA.


----------



## JAA (Apr 20, 2016)

LJUK- should of said good luck also to you. We're a day apart on our testing days.. Fingers crossed for the result we want to see.


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you crystal daisy it really is so encouraging to hear that xx


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello All

many thanks for the wishes - my beta has increased 70% since yesterday so we are going well!

Woody80 how is everything? Did you test? Sorry for late reply. The only symptom that I had which made me suspect that it may would be positive, was the fact that I had no symptoms. During all my previous ET, I knew exactly when my period would come, I knew a lot before the beta that it would be negative. This time the fact that I felt almost nothing was the symptom. 
I have made in total 7 ET so I am very familiar with the situation.
I am so hoping you will give us GREAT news!

JAA: I had a sharp pain next day of my ET. I was terrified. I got a BFP. Good luck girl!

Laura as I said in my case feeling nothing turned out to be the reason of my positive. Praying it will be the same for you as well.

Girls, big hug to all


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Jojonz, sorry you have picked up a bug last thing you need but fab news on you positive result!!!
I have just got back from the clinic and i also have a positive!!!! Yayyyyyyyy we are so socked but over the moon.

Ladies in waiting don't give up hope.... I had no symptoms at all other than cold feet feet!!! Good luck to you all and thank you for your support xxx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Vulcania, the no symptoms club was the way to go!!! Yay happy days, we are out for dinner tonight to celebrate xxx


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Ha! Lucky you! DR sent me off to bed for a week! Have a glass of.......water for me tonight!

Yihuuuuu!


----------



## Country-girl (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations Vulcanian and Woody - great news x


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you JAA fingers crossed for BFP's!


----------



## penny901028 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been obsessing reading over this site for every cycle we've had, this is our third FET and found it such a huge support.

I need help please ladies because I don't know if my eyes are square and I'm imagining this. 

I'm 8dpt5dt of 2 embryos, they went back in Thursday last week so official test date is Monday. I've got some one step tests from my other 2 cycles and swore I'd not do it this time but caved on Wednesday. I did a test wed and it was Bfn and then yesterday same but thought I saw a silver line (seriously thought I'd imagined it). Today I've just done another one, well after seeing the first one I've now done 4. There all the same and I THINK there is a line. OH is away till trow and I'm literally climbing the walls comparing to pics on Google and I just need a second opinion...

How do I put a pic in??

Need to know if this a positive or are my eyes deceiving me?

Thank you I really appreciate any advice
X


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh I'm not sure how to put a pic in! If you want to email it to me I can have a look though let me know. What sort of test are you doing? X


----------



## penny901028 (Mar 3, 2015)

Crystal, that would be amazing, I've not told anyone other than OH so got no one else t ask and swear I'm going a bit mental haha thank you.  It's one of the really cheap ONESTEP ones x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok just let me figure out how to message you my email address. X


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if anyone could help. So I did trigger shot last Monday for ec Wednesday and I am now 6dp3dt.
I've poas a lot and have seen the lines gradually getting lighter, I even thought yesterday's were bfn but still there. I know it's a really common question but today my afternoon test was darker than fmu (about same strength as 2days ago). Could trigger still be in system and could it be darker in afternoon?
Thanks in advance 😄


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't say for sure but I tested at 4dp5dt last week and it was negative. At 5dp5dt I got a faint positive and it kept getting darker. My nurse said it takes up to 10 days for the trigger to be gone. Mine was Ovitrelle. I think it's a good sign if the lines are getting darker. Good luck! Xx


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Hi,
We had our one and only perfectly thawed, 5 day hatching blast transferred last week. So I caved and did HPT yesterday 7dp5dt, it was a total squinter, DH couldn't see it but there was something there on first response, if you tilted it the right way, this mornings test was more visible but very faint. I did a cheaper test later which was stark white BFN. Had MMC a few months ago and so scared this is going the same way, because this is how it happened then. Everywhere I look on the Internet everyone has their BFP by 6dp5dt. Faint lines at this point never seem to turn out well. How's everyone else getting on at this point?


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Woody, Jojonz, Vulcania - huge congratulations on your BFPs!!! I'm made up for you xxx

Also gives me hope that no symtoms could be a good sign!

Good luck all xx


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Woody, Jojonz, Vulcania - Congratulations on your BFP!!   . 

Charlotte and Laura - If i remember correctly, your otd is tomorrow?  Good luck. .  x

Just wanted to post my news to give other ladies some hope....I had no symptoms and was worried that my AF was arriving as its due tomorrow....had dull back/period cramps yesterday that I normally get a couple of days before my AF.

Had my blood test today at 14dpo and hcg is 293. I've had 6 IVF transfers (tiresome journey) and its my first BFP ever. My DH didn't believe the result and called the lab to check!    

Hang in there ladies and best of luck. xx


----------



## JWN78 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow lots of amazing positives on here,  huge congratulations Woody80, vulcania, jojonz and sandy 22nd,  that's brilliant news!  X


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Sandy, yes my OTD is tomorrow, I've done no tests so genuinely have no idea. We are going to the cinema tonight to attempt to distract ourselves! Good luck Charlotte and any others that are testing tomorrow. And huge congratulations Sandy! xxx


----------



## Mint (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

For some reason I m having a bad day..I'm 3dp3dt and I'm feeling nothing...I convinced myself it didn't work. The only time I did get a BFP I felt pinching pulling sensation around the uterus. Now I feel nothing. Sorry Ijust needed to vent.  

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Evening everyone

Congratulations Sandy...amazing news on the BFP!! Sounds like you've had a very long wait for it so I'm thrilled for you x
I am testing tomorrow. Still no symptoms, am trying to be positive and be prepared for the next step if it's a BFN...onwards and upwards but fingers crossed for a BFP anyway. I nearly tested today but wanted to enjoy being PUPO for another day (sounds sad I know!)

Good luck for you too Laura tomorrow x

Mint...seems lots of ladies have had BFPs with no symptoms this week. I've been really up and down since transfer too, one minute really positive and very negative the next, but reading all the posts regarding lack of symptoms you should try not to worry cos it doesn't tell you anything about the result! I hope you try to stay positive...it ain't over til it's over xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Woody80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for all your lovely congratulation messages. 

Best of luck to all those testing over the next few days its scary but fingers crossed we will have more positive results I think this has been a really lucky thread for us xxx

Mint, please don't stress about the no symptoms I honestly had nothing at all and did not do any early tests. The no symptoms means NOTHING I am total proof of that. I still feeling noting and it's now day 17!!! Keep the faith xxx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

It was a negative for me. This is especially hard to take because everything looked so perfect, had two great quality 5 day embryos, great lining, no other issues. I wish there was some explanation. I don't know how I'll ever have any hope again.


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

So sorry Laura...I feel your pain as it was a BFN for me too this morning  To add insult to injury AF turned up 2 hours later. I know you've been through it before but I imagine it gets harder to take each time...don't lose hope though there are so many miracle stories out there I am sure your BFP will come. Big hugs xxx

I am going to have some caffeine, chocolate and red meat today before getting back to it tomorrow. Trying to be positive and look toward the next cycle. As we only got 4 mature eggs and only one embryo for ET at 3 days on this go, I am concentrating on what I can do to improve egg quality. The Dr were surprised at so few eggs as I have PCOS and high AMH and AFC at start of cycle but that's mother nature I suppose, always does what you least expect! I also have to go get thyroid and Vit D blood tests now to see if that's causing me problems. A bit annoying that we've spent £7k on a round of ivf and they want to do those tests now, but it feels like the first round is a bit experimental to see how you respond etc, some people are lucky, some not I guess.

Anyway, good luck to any ladies testing today, congrats to any BFPs and big hugs to any BFNs. As always, great to come on here and vent to you all, knowing that you are or have been in the same position. It really helps
Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

Big hugs to Laura and Charlotte. Although on the 2ww we constantly prepare ourselves for the bfn it is still a big stab to the heart when it comes. We were told that ivf would not work for us. The doctor at the clinic told us we would need a miracle but as we had already paid we might as well go ahead. That ivf resulted in our daughter...so we proved him wrong. I am now on my 2nd FET this time. The first get was bfn. Am holding out for another miracle. Enjoy the wine, chocolate and meat today and then keep on going. I am sure your little miracle is waiting to happen xxxx


----------



## Country-girl (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry to read this Laura and Charlotte. Will keep everything crossed next round will be your turn. It's so hard - really admire your attitude Charlotte. Have you tried acupuncture? I only had 4 eggs this round too and some of my friends felt it helped them. It's one of the things I'm intending to do if I don't get a BFP this time. I've also made a list of nice things I can do if I get BFN - drink wine, get fit for holiday in June etc.
I'm trying hard not to be too negative and seem to swing from feeling lucky to have even got to PUPO, to depression that there's only a 30% chance I will get BFP.
The recent BFP's show though that it can happen - huge congrats to all with BFP xxx


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Charlotte and Laura, I'm  so very sorry to read your news. Sending you a big hug.      I know the hurt after a bfn too well. Please be kind to yourselves today and enjoy indulging on all the things we give up.. Laura, I know it's harder when there is no explanation, but please don't give up. Charlotte, you may already know but I found the book, It Starts with the Egg,  really helpful. xxx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Country-girl. I think I will try acupuncture this time, it can't reduce my chances anyway! 
Sandy - I will have a look at that book, thanks. I already bought the Zita West and Marilyn Glenville books so more reading to do!
Regarding attitude - DH and I discussed what we would do before we got married in 2008 as I knew we might have problems due to PCOS, weight, mum having menopause at 37 etc etc. Actually we originally never intended to go through ivf at all and were going to jump straight to looking at adoption. It's only in the last couple of years or so that I started to think I wanted to give it a go anyway and here we are. I still feel like we have options, it gives me comfort to know that we could even use donor eggs further down the line if we had to and that isn't age-dependent, which is my concern at 38. 
So many people take their fertility for granted and never discuss what they will do if it doesn't happen for them. I think as I have been prepared for it for a long time it helps...doesn't stop the disappointment of BFN but maybe softens the blow a little. I think as long as you always feel there are further options it helps you survive.

Sorry for all the long posts people...you are my free counselling sessions!

xxx


----------



## Laura11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been trying to be positive but taking this BFN really hard, i just keep thinking that there must be something wrong that hasn't been diagnosed yet - my only identified problem is lack of ovulation die to PCOS, but clomid got me ovulating straight away so 8 failed rounds of that plus two ivf with 'top quality' 5 day blasts just seems too much to be bad luck. Will try to ask more questions at follow up appt but last time it was very much just "better luck next time"! DH is looking into immunes etc.

Do people think I should be worried that I've still got absolutely no bleeding? Am 12dp5dt and stopped meds yesterday. On my fresh cycle I started bleeding lightly 7dp5dt and AF started properly day after I stopped the meds. Maybe it's the progynova this time that's stopped it? Hope I haven't got a cyst or anything. Will ring the clinic later but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts as I'm sure they'll just tell me to wait a few more days.


----------



## LJUK (Sep 21, 2013)

On my last fet cycle that I got bfn on my official test day was 12dp5dt and my AF came a few days after. Can't remember exactly when but it was a few days after as I remember thinking when would it ever come. So sorry that it didn't work for you this time.  Hope you get some answers and all the best for your next time x


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry laura and Charlotte sending you both a big hug  
You both seem to have a great attitude to it. Good luck for the future xxx

Congratulations on the positives. It gives us hope that it can work

AFM 
I am 12dp3dt and am tearing my hair out wanting to test. I got my test out on Saturday then said to myself..do I want to cope with the result today...I said no and put it back. My sister was with me on Sunday and she's very good at convincing me not to take the test. Then this morning I managed again to avoid it!  I'm trying to feel really positive about it all but I think that's just going to make me crash more if it's negative. I just want to know now! I have 1 more morning of resisting then I can take the test on Wednesday. I'm so nervous.


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

hello ladies

I was hoping I could join, I had my transfer on Monday of one top grade embryo. my test date is may 6th, is this the correct board or is there one for May? Thanks

xxx


----------



## abbey100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all

I am testing on Friday but have started spotting red blood today. Now feeling a bit down in the dumps. Our forth fresh cycle resulted in our little man. This is our 5th fresh cycle and I think I was getting carried away thinking it had worked. I had forgotten how hard this process is. We are lucky this time to have 4 in the freezer, but hoped we wouldn't get that far. Good luck to all.


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Laura and Charlotte
I know how it feels I have been there so many times and every time the negative made me stronger to continue the fight!
Big smile to your face, head up and off for the lucky effort!

pink panther good luck sweety! you are absolutely welcome in april's thread girl even though in may's I guess you will find more girls waiting. In any case since now you put us in agony please please let us know your GREAT news on May 6th.

Hi abbey good luck girl all the best, cant wait to hear you BFP.

Hi Bellev! let us know today  GOOD LUCK girl! I am so hoping to hear good news!

Today was my 5th beta testing, I am waiting for the result to see if it's going up alright! Everytime I have my testing it kills me. I always have the feeling something will go wrong! I am so scared really!
Big hug from Greece to all of you!


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

So I tested this morning and got a 
It's rubbish and I feel awful but to take my mind off it I am planning what to do next. Does anyone know how soon I would be able to try again? We are either just going to take it easy for the next few months or go for it straight away if we can. We are going to discuss more when DP gets home from work. Is anyone on the 3 cycle plans? Any recommendations on where to go in or around London ?


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi bellev 
I also got bfn back on 14th of this month, it was my first cycle, I had one blastocyst transferred. I also have one frozen so hopefully it will survive the thawing process and we can use that one next time.
Will u be starting again with a fresh cycle? I think all clinics get u back for a review with consultant, I'm not sure if all time frames are the same but mine clinic said I would have an appointment in 5-6weeks. 
I'm so sorry I don't know clinics around London, r u looking to change?
I was so heartbroken the day I got bfn, I had been so positive thinking it had worked, I really do hope u r ok. It's such a horrible pain to go through xx
So sorry to Laura and Charlotte too!
Hopefully we all have better luck next time xx


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi M778899,
I've got an appointment with my clinic at the end of May so going to see what they say then. I've just had 2 NHS cycles with them so need to look into what we are going to do now regarding paying for cycles. Looking into the access fertility scheme. We didn't get any Frosties so we will have to go for a fresh cycle again. When are you planning on trying with your Frostie?
I'm feeling better now and getting focused on what to do for the furture! It's all a bit of a roller coaster. The best thing for us is to stay positive and believe it will happen for us.


----------



## M778899 (Apr 7, 2016)

Glad your feeling better bellev. It's so hard isn't it. People don't know how lucky they are when they fall pregnant so easily. 
You have your appointment through quick that's great, my clinic still haven't sent mine and it's been 3 weeks after I found out. They told me 5-6weeks I'd see consultant!? I may have to ring them again.
Yeah I plan to use my Frostie next time but as we only have 1 I'm very worried about it surviving the thawing process. You will have another try on the nhs then won't u? U never know u may not need to think about paying, maybe u will have 3rd time lucky- fingers crossed! 
X


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ladies

Bellev - so sorry to hear of your BFN  can't help you with the London bit as I am in the north west area, although my clinic does have a satellite clinic on Harley Street. Not sure if that helps. We are in the same predicament regarding trying again. On the one hand I want to start on the next period but that means my next 2ww will be ending while I'm on holiday in Cornwall - so no surfing and possibly being depressed for the rest of the holiday! So we might wait until after which will be 3 periods away...seems like a lifetime!
Whatever you decide, wish you good luck for next time xx


----------



## Bellev (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning ladies,

M778899- I only get 2 attempts on the NHS. Some people don't get any so I count myself lucky to have gotten those 2. They have been good though and I can stay with them but if I want any further treatment like intralipids I would need to go elsewhere as they wont give any treatment that isn't proven or in a study and intralipid treatment isn't proven yet...so big decisions and lots of reading needed I think. The nurse gave me my follow up appointment when I rang to say my test was negative so very good! Perhaps you should ring to check your appointment is coming through. Good luck with your Frostie..thinking positive thoughts for you.

Charlottots- thanks for your support. I think we are going to just have a nice break and recover. I think it will really help. Good luck for your next try too, you never know we might be cycling together again.


----------

